# GALTS ROAD LESS TRAVELED



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

I think the time has come to start a new journal. The main focus now is getting into a good position to compete in the bnbf southern in 2010.

Training wise i do Heavy duty for 6 weeks. . Have a week of less intense training or a week off then do 6 weeks of more volume.

Diet is clean and structured in the week and have a few treats at the weekend.

This week is a week of less intensity as i was throwing my guts up last week

Today i will eat

1) 200g pinapple,probiotic yog, 40g whey various vits

2)120g chicekn breast, 150g spud,broc and 2 satsuams

3)same but with an apple instead of the satsuma

4) 50g blend protein,25g oats,10g ground almonds

5)150g of jersey royals,120g of ground steak made into a burger and veg

6)hans full of cashews 20g, 50g of blend, various vits

I also take 2g of omega 3 at each meal

Please feel free to ask things or helps me out:thumb:


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

Good luck Galt, nice to see your preparing all ready.........im sure you'll surprise yourself when u step up onstage in mint condition!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Good stuff mate, should be an interesting read


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Cheers chaps. Im sure there will be some highs and lows along the way. I will try and update most days with diet stuff, how im feeling and how the training goes. 30 mins cardio tonight. Walking to the shops and back again


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good luck mate,

doesnt seem to be much protein in their pal do you know the totals?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Im aiming for about 35g of protein per meal. I have brought the carbs down a little as i was not getting leaner. The chicken is cooked weight which is why it might seem a bit low in weight


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

All the best mate


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

good luck mate i will follow you on this. Hilly is right though id definately say more protein thoughout the day or at least more solid protein. good lat spread! shoulders and biceps are slightly a weak point i'd say but then again thats not the greatest of shots to see biceps  Just out of curiosity whats your training split?


----------



## 0161 (May 28, 2009)

lookin gud bud

wot u weighin in at now?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks chaps

Im going to be doing to push,pull,legs for the next 6 weeks.

Im 77kg but not all that is lean mass so i have baed the protein on 75kg x2.2=165 bod weight x 1.25= 206.25 / 6 = 35g per meal. Being a natural your protein needs are not as high as an assisted athlete as i find no benefit from eating more.

I will try and gte some better pics of the guns :thumb:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Cool. We like guns :gun_bandana: :2guns: :clap:


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

how tall are you mate?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Im a midget 5ft 4 lol


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

woooo another midget! im 5'5 mate bring it on. i weigh 77kg too


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Yep thats the hight be mate over 5ft 6 is just out of Hobbition :thumb:

I have been looking at the panke receipe posted by hilly which looks nice:bounce:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)




----------



## 0161 (May 28, 2009)

:2guns: guns at last lol

lookin good fella tho.

u find it easy to put weight on?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Yes i put fat on easy but no so much muscle.

I had a virus last week so this weekend i pigged out a bit


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

good job mate i cant get over your lats!!!lookin good tho!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Good luck Galt, keep focused and train flippin' hard!


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

Good luck mate


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

the pancakes are very nice mate get some low sugar jam weight watchers from tesco or from avid on the net a diabetic site the do a sugar free maple syrup to have which is nice also


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

looking good matey, how long are you dieting for?

what dates the show?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

I plan to chip away for a good 4 months to get to somewhere around10% fingers crossed

the show is in 2010 and if its the same date next year as this it will be the 20th of June. I am going this year to meet folk and have a good butchers


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Galtonator said:


> I plan to chip away for a good 4 months to get to somewhere around10% fingers crossed
> 
> the show is in 2010 and if its the same date next year as this it will be the 20th of June. I am going this year to meet folk and have a good butchers


cool, its a bnbf isnt it? iv not been to one of those shows before, but im hoping to this year, see what its like.

i take it this is just a trial run through diet then, see how well you react/dont react to certain aspects of diet and training?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Dead right Rob. I also had a fair bit of fat to get rid off so its serving 2 purposes really. One to get me in ebtter shape and 2 to see i react to certain things


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

robisco11 said:


> cool, its a bnbf isnt it? iv not been to one of those shows before, but im hoping to this year, see what its like.
> 
> i take it this is just a trial run through diet then, see how well you react/dont react to certain aspects of diet and training?


Go to the central bnbf (july 26) dude, im doing the juniors


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

EDG301 said:


> Go to the central bnbf (july 26) dude, im doing the juniors


where abouts is the central held? i have a feeling it might be quite a way for me to go tbh. What age does juniors go up to, is it 23?


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

St albans mate, and yeah upto 23. Am also 'planning' on doing the NPA heart of england 3 weeks after.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Back and biceps tonight

Chins

1 warm up on the assisted machine

me x 10

me x7

reverse grip bent over row

1 warm up with the bar

60kg x20

100kg x 10

dumbell row

37.5kg x 12

37.5kg x 12

rack deads at lower knee hight

2 warm ups

140kg x 8

140kg x 8

cable curls

2 warm up

30kg x 17

40kg x 8

across body hammers

15kg x 10

15kg x 10

20 mins on x trainer going up a level every 5 mins

I am backing off a bit this week just want to make sure i feel the new split out before going all out

Today i ate

1) 40g oats tried blue beries but hated them,yog,40g whey

2)80g lean burger,40g chicken,40g rice and spinach orange

3) 3 cod steaks,40g rice,spinach apple

4) 50g protein blend,25g oats,10g almond ground

5)25g whey,50g waxy,5g mono

6)150g chicken,pinapple,50g rice spices so its sweet and sour ish

7) 20g cashews, 30g of blend


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Todays food

1)200g pineapple,40g whey,1 yog vits

2)120g (cooked) chicken breast, 40g rice,spinnach,apple

3)3 cod steaks, 36g protein,40g rice,spinnach and orange

4)same mrp shake as per usual

5) 120g chicke,stir fry veg,40g rice

6)50g protein blend and 20g cashews and vits

No cardio today as this week im backing off a bit next week i will be getting in some early cardio


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Today was my push day

Warm up 5 mins on x trainer and some shoudler warm ups

incline dumbel press

27.5kg x 13

35kg x 7

Flys with 15 kg dumbells

did 1 set incline,then flat,then decline 1 min rest in-between each set

dips

me x 15

+20kg x 10 both sets wide

+20kg x 6 narrow

shoulder press machine

40kg x 11

50kg x 8

standing laterals

12.5kg x 12

12.5kg x 12

reverse laterals face down on the incline bench

10kg x 12

12.5kg x 12

rope pushdown with pause in contraction

30kg x 12

30kg x 8

slight inclien lying tri extensions

30kg x 10

30kg x 11

20 mins cardio on the xtrainer upping the level every 5 mins

today i ate

1) 40g oats,1 bananna,yog,40g whey

2)120g (cooked chicken),40g rice, spinnach an apple

3) same as 2 but with a orange

4) home made mrp as usual

5) pwo shake 50g waxy,30g whey, 5g creapure

6)homemade chilli with no beans,1 spud backed as wedges, veg

7) 20g nuts and 1 scoop blend

Thats it not going all out this week. Doing 2 propper sets rather than 1 all out is going well. Seem to get a better feel:thumb:


----------



## 0161 (May 28, 2009)

hi bud hows it going?

just a question, is the shoulder press machine the one with the fixed weights in a stack?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

its been a pretty decent week mate

Yes it has a stack but the arms move independently of each other. No hammer strength for me


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Eventually i have some time to post

On Friday i did a legs session

Warm up of 5 mins on the x trainer and 50 reps on the leg press

Dumbell lying hamstring curls

17.5kg x14

20kg x 8

Get a get pump and squeeze from these

Sldl

60kg x 15

100kg x 10

really trying to get the form and feel on these

calf press on the pin legs press

100kg x 10

100kg x 8

standing calf raise with dumbell in hand

20kg x 20

seated calf raise barbell on thighs

100kg x 20

120kg x 10

leg press on 45 deg leg press

200kg x 22

300kg x 7

back squats

140kg x 8

140kg x 7

dumbell split squats

15kg x20 each leg

leg extension

40kg x 20

The did 25 mins on the recline bike

I manged to take a lump of skin out of my finger somehow. So i was bathed in sweat, bleeding so i looked a right mess

A sample of my weekend eats are

1) 2 weetabix,skimmed milk,yog,50g whey

2)50g shake,banana

3) 3 eggs,2 slices of turkey bacon, bagel

4)protein bar and orange

5) cheat meal, home made curry or a roast

6)50g protein shake and vits


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

nice lifting mate keep it coming. ill be adding some pictures up on mine tomorrow so take a look  hope your well mate, enjoy the rest of your weekend.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

thanks Harry i will have a look mate


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Just spent a fun hour on the bike doing cardio. Need to get this cardio done now as i want to step things up a bit


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

i feel sick for you dude. cardio sucks nuts!!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

I should be getting up at 5 am to do it but i have been feeling knackerd of late so been doing it in the pm. Need to start getting up early again as its more effective


----------



## Ben Gingell (Mar 29, 2009)

hello just writing on here so i can trace it easier...


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Right then this is a 2 day update

Tuesday was PULL

Chins

Me x 12

+5kg x 5

Reverse bent over rows

80kg x 10

100kg x 11

Dumbell rows

40kg x 15

50kg x 8

rack deads

180kg x 6

180kg x 6

cable curls

36kg x 12

45kg x9

across body hammer curls

20kg x 10

20kg x6

Then did 20 mins cardio 10 on bike and 10 on x trainer

Today Push

incline dumbells

30kg x 12

40kg x 6

fly 20kg

incline x12

flat x 12

decline x 9 1 min rest between each set

Dips

me x 15

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

machine shoudler press

45kg x 12

60kg x 8

standing laterals

12.5kg x 15

15kg x 12

bent on bench laterals

12.5kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

rope pushdowns

30kg x 15

36kg x 9

lying try extension

35kg x10

35kg x 6

Cardio was 20 mins on x trainer upping the level every 4 mins

Getting pumps like hell at the moment


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Galt...Cinnamon Tea Trick



> Cinnamon is an amazing spice that should be used whenever you can. It's a natural sweetener and so can be used in place of sugar, e.g. in porridge, in coffee etc etc.
> 
> * Moderates blood sugar levels, which is imperative in trying to reduce body fat.
> 
> ...


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Thank you GB xx


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

No probem!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cinnamon is my fave spice i have it on my pancakes/oats/sweet potato and anything else i can get it on lol.

training looks good mate keep at it. weres your weight at now?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Legs on Friday

Warm up on 5 mins on x trainer and a little circuit of leg press,leg ext and hammie curl to get some blood in

Squat

barx25

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 100

160kg x 4

120kg x 12

Superset of pin leg press

100kg x 50

leg ext 40kg x 12 leaning forward ala Mezza

Db sldl

17.5kg x 15

27.5kg x 15

40kg x 12

standing calf

9kg x 20

30kg x 20

50kg x 20 with static at the top for 30 secs

The did abs rope cruches,crunches and leg raises 2 circuits

Then did 40 mins cardio today as Jan was off to work so was up early

im 76kg atm


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

Hows it going Galt? hope training/diets going well.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello mate yes going ok. Started back on 30 mins pre breaky cardio and that seem to work well for me. I need structure so doing the cardio 5 days a week suits me. Sore today in the legs from yesterdays session. However i have a nice breast of slow cooked lamb for tea with roast spuds (olive oil) and lost of veg so that will be nice


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

> However i have a nice breast of slow cooked lamb for tea


Hi bud is this your cheat meal??


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

Galtonator said:


> 1) 200g pinapple,probiotic yog, 40g whey various vits
> 
> 2)120g chicekn breast, 150g spud,broc and 2 satsuams
> 
> ...


Sorry mate only just found your journal, good stuff for getting it on here:thumb:

How come you have no complex carbs for brekkie??

I personally would drop some of the fruit out and add some more complex carbs in there. I take it on training days you have a PWO shake??


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Bobbytrickster said:


> Hi bud is this your cheat meal??


Sure is mate


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Bobbytrickster said:


> Sorry mate only just found your journal, good stuff for getting it on here:thumb:
> 
> How come you have no complex carbs for brekkie??
> 
> I personally would drop some of the fruit out and add some more complex carbs in there. I take it on training days you have a PWO shake??


I m just trying a few things out. Tony Montabalno has fruit on his contest prep for breaky, i fancied a change so thought id give it a pop.

Your probably right about the fruit but the fat levels are dropping so i will keep it for a bit longer until i have slowed to a stop. No panic from my point no show till 2010.

On a side note i have noticed a lot of naturals keep fruit in their contest prep diets


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

> I m just trying a few things out. Tony Montabalno has fruit on his contest prep for breaky, i fancied a change so thought id give it a pop.
> 
> Your probably right about the fruit but the fat levels are dropping so i will keep it for a bit longer until i have slowed to a stop. No panic from my point no show till 2010.
> 
> On a side note i have noticed a lot of naturals keep fruit in their contest prep diets


 :thumb: good stuff mate, as said, if your losing then its working, keep it up mate.

Do you have any idea of waht show in 2010?? Are you going to have anyone help with your show prep??


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

fingers crossed the bnbf southern. Im hopeing to get James for prep but not sure if i can afford him lol


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

Galtonator said:


> fingers crossed the bnbf southern. Im hopeing to get James for prep but not sure if i can afford him lol


It would be money well spent mate, and you would be in the shape of your life. It would be hard work but you would reap the rewards and be in the best hands possible:thumb:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

not shy of hard work mate but money is tight with the wedding


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

GOT up at 5,30 for 30 mins cardio while watching my mezza dvd. God that bloke is an inspiration

Today i have been mega hungry

1)40g oats,teaspoon of jam, 40g whey,yog

2) 100g chicken, 40g oats,spinach, apple

3)same but with orange

4)30g oats, 50g blend protein

5) 10g turkey mince made into burger with sweet pots chips and veg

6) 20g nuts 50g blend

If anyone had an idea how i can eat more whole food protein insead of shakes that would be good. Maybe eggs for breaky? or pre bed?


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Galtonator said:


> GOT up at 5,30 for 30 mins cardio while watching my mezza dvd. God that bloke is an inspiration
> 
> Today i have been mega hungry
> 
> ...


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Good idea however

im on a cut so at this food level im losing fat. I had had to drop cals already mate so cant anything in

The reason for the structure of the meals are like this

1) breaky so not worries here

2)break time at work 15 mins

3)lunch 30 mins

4) no break so have to have a shake or my boss wil kick my ass

5)home so can cook

6)bed time

The sweet pot chips are not bad at all mate. Take 1 sweet pot slice into chips and bake in an oven for 45 mins. They are 100% guilt free. Yes i can cook:thumb:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

http://www.vimeo.com/videos/search:SCOTT%20GALTON


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice vids mate :thumbup1:


----------



## 0161 (May 28, 2009)

pastanchicken said:


> Nice vids mate :thumbup1:


^^ x2 buddy


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Notice you're doing rack deads on those vids Galt.

Do you favour these over deads from the floor?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

not really mate just do them for a change


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Fair play, cheers mate :thumbup1:


----------



## 0161 (May 28, 2009)

do you find the front squats hurt the top of your chest?

i've done them a few times and it proper hurts the day after!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

more my delts mate than my chest but yes they do hurt


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Back and biceps tonight

Warm ups 5 mins on x trainer,rotor cuff warm upd and 30 reps on the assisted chin

propper chins

me x 15

7.5kg x 3 drop x 2

reverse grip bent over rows

80kg x 15

100kg x 8

dumbell row

45kg x 12

50kg x 9

rack deads

180kg x 7

200kg x 3

cable curls

40kg x 12

50kg x 7

across body hammer curls

22.5kg x 8

22.5kg x 8

did a genal 5 mins on the x trainer streched and i was done


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

nice vids scott, i see you reppin the bsd shirt lol !


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

i wear anything i get free in the gym Rob. Don't want to get my best stuff coverd in sweat and chalk:thumb:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

PUSH DAY

This is my weaker suit so i really tried hard today

Same warm up as usual

inc dumbell press

32.5kg x 12

45kgx4 ds 20kg x 10 those 45s are a sod to get up

flys 22.5kg

inc x 12

flat x 11

dec x 10

dips

me x 15

+30x 10

+30x6

cablecross overs

18kg x 15

pin shoulder press

50kg x 10

60kg x 5

standing dumbell laterals

15kg x 12

20kg x 6 ds 10kg x 3

rear delt machine as all benches were used

20kgx 17

30kg x 15

straight bar pushdown

36kg x 12

50kg x 10

lying tri extension

35kg x 8

35kg x 12

I had a massive pump tonight pretty unreal really

Cardio was 30 mins today. Going to give 45 mins a pop tommorrow while watching the A team:thumb:


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dude those vids.....yeh nice weights but f*ck your gunna pull your a$$ out or something! The form in all of them was soooo bad. Don't wanna sound like a f*cker but check some vids out on youtube ill post some on your journal with good form. Sorry for the downer but don't want you to not be able to walk by the time you hit 40.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

ok maybe i wont post any up from youtube they all suck. ill record one though and post it though i promise.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Personally i'd increase your protein levels and drop some carbs out of there. Like harry jack says take the chicken up to 200gms. I'm the same regarding shakes mate my mid-morning feed has to be a shake due to work commitments.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Harry Jack said:


> Dude those vids.....yeh nice weights but f*ck your gunna pull your a$$ out or something! The form in all of them was soooo bad. Don't wanna sound like a f*cker but check some vids out on youtube ill post some on your journal with good form. Sorry for the downer but don't want you to not be able to walk by the time you hit 40.


Thanks for worrying any thing in particular your worried about.

200G of chicken is 60g of protein. I measure cooked weight. I dont need that much really i have tried it and all i do is poo more

Upped cardio to 45 mins. Have to put a cusion on the saddle or my bum get numb









Legs today

5 mins on x trainer

50 reps on leg press,20 on leg ext and ham curl to get blood in

Lying dumbell ham curls

20kg x 11

22.5kg x 8

sldl

60kg x 20

100kg x12

130kg x 6

standing calf raise

100kg x 12

135kg x 5

cybex 45 deg leg press

50kg x20

100kg x 20

150kg x 10

100kg x 30

350kg x 8

back squats

140kg x 8

160kg x 6 knees wrapped

leg ext

40kg x 20

40kg x 30

then did abs 2 circuits crucnhes,rope crunches,ab machine

leg raise,abs machine rope crunches

This was a good session. However had trouble getting air in. ASTHMA is like that for me one day im super and one day i need a bit longer


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Your spine mate, should be neutral not rounded. Even in your better videos the lumbar part of your spine was rounded. Waiting for my boss to get in to show me where he hides his nice vid's then ill post one up.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

thanks mate


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

After a nice 3 day weekend which was pretty busy.Had party for the dads on saturday which was nice. Also went to help my bro get his new car.

Sunday we went to the Bnbf southern show. We had a great day. The show was well run,the venue was really nice and the quality of the competitors were of a very good level. The atmosphere was really freindly and it fair to say im all fired up for next year 

Monday we went for a nice long walk on the beach. Jan fell on her bum which was funny.

Tonight i trained BACK AND BICEPS

Chins

me x 10

+5kg x 7

+ 5kg x 5

Seem to be rubbish at chins when i add weight but never mind i will keep going

reverse grip bent over rows

90kg x 11

110kg x 7 and 2 drops

db rows

50kg x 12

40kg x 14

rack deads

180kg x 7

140kg x10

cable curls

50kg x 9

50kg x 6 and 2 drops

Not really feeling these so need to change

hammers

22.5kg x 10 1 arm at a time across the body

droped the weight as not feeling it in the biceps

15kg x 13 both arms together much better

con curl

10kg x 7 rp4

For the arms i feel i need to get a better feel in the mucle so i will readdress this

45 MINS CARDIO THIS AM as per usual and thats going well

The gym is goign to be referbed next week so i will just work out with what is there so could be fun


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Push workout

Incline dumbells

25kg x 12

32.5kg x 12

40kg x 4 and 2 drops 27.5kg and 20kg

I was trying to do the 45kg but i was alone in the gym

Flys

25kg

incline x 11

flat x8

decline x4 ds 15kg x 6

dips

me x 15

+40kg x 8

+40kg x 5 ds me x 10

pin shoulder press

50kg x 11

60kg x 5

dumbell laterals standing

15kg x 15

20kg x 6 then 3 drops

rear delt raise lying on bench

12.5kg x 12

12.5kg x 10

pushdown straight bar close grip

40kg x 13

55kgx 10

lying tri ext

40kg x 10

50kg x 4 ds 40 x 4 had a spotter on these

Not a bad workout just wish someone was about for the inclines. Never mind next week there might not even be and machines.

Im definatly losing fat im the next notch in on my belt and there are only 2 more to go Very Happy

Tonight a tried a couple of sample i got with my order

Preworkout i had cnp nox. Tropical tasted pretty bad but i got a good pump and felt pretty energetic

postworkout i had pro recover with added mono and msm. Strawberry is lush really like the taste

I think CNP are winning me over. So less supps but mainstream might be the way i got while i can afford it


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

nothing much going on today. did cardio this am and will chill out tonight in the bath :thumb:


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

heya mate im back. that video wont post think its copywrited...my mate will be in the gym soon ill film him and post it. hope your well buddy


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

cheers mate that would be good. I have taken notice of what you say and paid more attention when doing deads etc


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Legs

Usual warm up 5 mins on xtrainer and a 50 repper on the leg pres

Lying dumbell hammie curls

20kg x 15

27.5kg x 7

Romanian deads

60kg x 30

110kgx 15

140kg x 7

Hamstring raise on

me x 10 ouch

standing calf

100kg x 12

100kg x 8

calf press

122kg x 8

122kg x 7 ds 77kg x 5

45 degree leg press

100kg x 20

200kg x 20

300kg x 15

380kg x 8 knees wrapped

This leg press is being removed as part of the referb so i wanted to max it out before it went. Would have been 400 but i had trouble finding plates

squats

140kg x 10

170kg x 3

Had a really good spotter today. He made me do 10 reps on the first set and said he just needed to keep me from leaning forward to much.

Lunges

20kg x 20 steps

then did abs

This was a really good session very pleased. The gym being referb means the next to week might just be whatevers in the gym i use so i wanted to make this count today Very Happy

Diet wise i think some food needs to come out. Just a little bit of rice and oats to get the fat coming off again


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)




----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

This week has been good feeling healthy and energy not to bad considering the office is about 30 degrees by 1pm

Tonight i did back and biceps

The gym is in abit off a mess as it's being referbed so 2 weeks of hastle for a better gym hopefully

Started off with chins 1 set of 20 reps rest paused 12,3,2,2,1

Then superseted 2 arm dumbell rows standing like Jon Harris does in his dvd

and close grip pull down both were 2 sets of 20. Pumptastic Very Happy

straight arm pulldowns were next 1 set of 20 and 1 set of 12

The t bar rows with the bar stuffed in the corner 3 sets 20,12,8

The biceps

standing 2 arm dumbell curls 20,15,12

standing 2 arm hammers 20,12,12,8

then preachers

1 set of 12

Thats was it fast and furious and got a nice feeling in the desired places

Very Happy


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

This morning felt a bit jaded so stayed in bed for a bit and did no cardio. I got up and felt like rubbish. So that plan did not work. So cardio tommorrow Very Happy

Tonight was another instictive little number

Warm up with various shoudler moves

Incline dumbell press and incline fly super sets 3 times

flat smith

1 set 80kg x4 ds 60kg x 5 ds 40kg x 7

pec dec 1 set 30kg really sqeezing

dumbell laterals

2 sets 20 reps then 12 reps

1 set tripple drop

standing shoudler press

40kg x 12

40kg x 7

bent over laterals 2 sets

staright bar pushdowns 3 sets

overhead cable extensions 3 sets

overhead ez bar extension 2 sets of 12

That all folks Very Happy

Imreally interested to see what the referb is going to be like after hearing the general manger talking about it. I fear the worst Very Happy

I dont need much for a good workout so we shall see what transpiers


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Thank crunchie it's Friday 

Have been doing 50 mins cardio which seems to be helping the fat shift

Bit of a odd session today. The gym is still odds and sods

I did a try set of leg ext,leg press (pin) and seated hammie curls

I did these 3 times and upped the weight on each round

Then did sldl with ez bar nice and slow

2 sets smith squats just for a change

Then supersetted toe press and standing calf raise

Abs were next just did crunches,leg raises and abs machine today

Today was a rather unpleasant day.

My boss made constat digs at me and my healthy life style. Jealousy is a terrible trate. He is only 38 but has lost any self pride in appearance but if he continues HR will get a call.

This is the best bit. I was doing my ez bar sldl with the grand weigth of 80kg on the bar,nice and slow. The the duty manager comes in and says " you better not be deadlifting" I said "well kind of". He then preceded to tell me that all deads must be done in the rack. I asked about dumbell sldl and he said "no one does those" I said " i do". blah blah

It basically ended with him telling me that deads outside the squat rack could lead to a ban. So i told him that he can ban me if he wants and plenty of other gym would like my money.

I jsut want to workout. Im courteous to other members,i dont drop weights,or leave then on bars or all over the floor. People like him do my head in.

The reason i changed from the gym near my house was this one was a bit more hardcore. However this is changing so i may move back to the gym near my house. The only down side is they have no rack so my leg excersies would be high rep leg press and smith squats. I will see what happens 




























I was doing some pics so sharing


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

looking great mate. you doing bnbf southen?

not sure if im doing southen or central. but dont fancy going up on stage aginst you mate!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello mate.

Yes the southern is the master plan. The wedding id first on the list:thumb:

Thank you for your kind words. I just want to do the best I can. Less than12 month to go:bounce:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Galtonator said:


> Hello mate.
> 
> Yes the southern is the master plan. The wedding id first on the list:thumb:
> 
> Thank you for your kind words. I just want to do the best I can. Less than12 month to go:bounce:


k might see you there then. you know what class your doing yet?

and yeah i know sounds scarry when you say its only about 11months left!


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Mate nice progress in the pics still working on getting the video up everything is going wrong and its stopping me getting the pic up lol. Little tip mate i see soy sauce in the picture...STAY AWAY FROM IT!!! Soya releases oestrogen...i don't need to tell you what oestrogen does to males  Lay of the stuff get some chilli sauce or something instead. Good stuff though mate will get the vid up a.s.a.p


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

dont worry mate i have about 2 teaspoons a week.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

This is my last week before some holiday. So next week will be training free and then its all go untill the honeymoon. i Cant wait very excited Very Happy

50 mins am cardio this week

Tonight back and biceps

assisted chins

40 reps

10 reps

10 reps

cant remember what i took off

Then 1 set rp till 20 reps,11,5,4 not assisted in any way just me

Bent over dumbell rows 2 at time

20kg x 20 ss db pullovers

30kg x 12 ss pullovers

42.5kg x 6

revers grip pulldowns

1 triple drop set squeezing at the contraction

deads from the floor

60kg x 20

100kg x 15

140kg x12

new preacher machine

3 sets adding weight each time. Dont really like this at the moment very odd machine

ez bar curls

40kg x 10

40kg x 8

rope hammers 2 sets 12 reps

2 arm hammers 2 sets

Then i had play with the new cable station thing. Its all a bit shiney and looks better than it work to be fair but hey thats what i have for now

The new stuff they have is all cybex so a good brand. However the weights area in now more cramped (dangerous) with less stuff. The plate loaded leg press is gone. They have an extra bench but to be honest if all the benches are in use it will be a bit dangerous in my eyes,time will tell.

Next week im looking at 2 possible new places. Ringwood and new milton. I can be a member of both of them for 1 membership as they are both Hampshire council

Very Happy


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Chest shoulders and tri

shoulder warm up stuff as usual

incline smith press

few warm ups then 1 main set with 60kg x 8 added to the bar. New machine so not sure what the bar is worth.

Then did a set lighter but really trying to just push with my chest to get the connection better and it was good

2 sets 20kg x 10 inclien fly

flat bench 60kg ss with pec dec x 2 rounds

Smith shoudler press

2 mains sets

shoulder laterals

1 set 15 reps

1 set 22kg x 4 reps

1 triple drop

rear delts laid on bench

tricep pushdown on lat pulldown elbows flared. Felt better this way on the elbows and got a massive pump

incline tri ext 2 sets 12

overhead dumbell ext 2 sets

overhead cable ext 1 set

got really pumped today. Which is supprising as i have lowered carbs a bit this week but added udos in.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Legs

Started off with 5 mins on the bike

The supersetted leg ext and seated hamstring curls

3 sets 30 reps, 20 reps and 10 reps

Nice burn and quite enjoyable

Sldl with the smiths machine

3 sets 20,20,12

These really hit my hamstrings pretty well

2 sets on standing hamstrings curls on the cable station

Calves next

3 sets of toe presses

2 sets of seated calf raise on the smiths

legs press on the pin press (only leg press remaining)

4 sets

3 at 30 last one 20

last set was 150kg

squats

3 sets

60x10 100kg x 10 140kg x 10

then tried some barbel lunges which i struggeld with

abs were 3 sets of cruches 2sets of leg raises and set of ab machine crunches

The gym is now finished having the referb. The weights area is smaller and it was small before. The plate loaded leg press has gone

Crying or Very sad

Next week is my holiday week. I will not be doing any exercise really. Lots of walking id imagine but i just having a break. I will eat cleanish but have some food i dont normally eat. All home made by me no burger kings or anything like that.

I am going to have a loot at the local gyms while we are off to see my options.

When i get back i will be further pushing on and cleaning the diet up in the week. Just little thing like no yogs in the week and trying to eat a bit cleaner at the weekend Very Happy


----------



## MikeS (Jul 11, 2009)

Galtonator said:


> Thank crunchie it's Friday
> 
> Have been doing 50 mins cardio which seems to be helping the fat shift
> 
> ...


Yes Scott! Looking alot better since the last pics I saw, starting to get some shape in there now mate. Keep it up keep going its freakin hard eating clean all year trust me but you get used to it. Stick to the plan and keep plugging away you'll get there!!!!

Only joined this forum to follow your thread so keep it up big guy! :cool2:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

No pressure then:thumb:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)




----------



## Resurrected (Jul 13, 2009)

Good afternoon young man :tongue: :bounce:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

god everyones stalking me


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

The week off has been really good. Got a few things done that we wouldn't have time to usually.

Had a good rest the body feels nice and healthy.Id like a sports massage,maybe next month if i can rack in some overtime.

The new gym search was not so great didn't really like the foundy at New Milton. I'm trying to get a taster session there to see what a workout is like there. The search continues.

I think i will cycle back onto my 9 day split next week. Hitting legs ever friday. This allows me to focus a bit more on the weeker parts of my body (chest).

_________________


----------



## MikeS (Jul 11, 2009)

you back to training yet Scott???


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Ahhh,some familiar faces appearing on this journal,welcome 

Great progress Scott :thumbup1:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks chaps

right then back in the saddle this week training and diet wise.

I will start back on am cardio next week as getting up at 6 has been a real struggle this week.

Cleaned my diet up a bit more. Taken out the yog as i had a feeling i was a little lactose itinerant. I must admit its going well im not as windy so everyone is happy. Also im less bloated. I noticed this when i did my gym belt up slipped into hole 6 easy peasy Very Happy

20 mins cardio last night after work

Tonight i did a back workout

No cardio warm up just rotor cuff

Reverse grip pulldowns shoulder width grip

4 warm ups

125lb x 13

150lb x7

Should have been 1 all out set but i mis judged the weight

ez bar rows

1 warm up

100kg x 10 ds 50kg x 10 all really sqeezed

row machine

86kg x 11

50kg x 25

dumbell pullovers

17.5kg x 30

22.5kg x 20

trying different things to try and get a bit more growth and shape

deads

bar x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 4

140kg x 7 all done from a dead stop

140kg x 12 done with a touch on the floor

hyer extensions x 30

rear delts raise on bench

12.5kg x 12 rp 3

rear delt on pec dec

30kg x 15

10 mins on the stepper, streched whole body and done

The gym change is moving along. I will be doing an induction at the foundry in new milton to see how it goes and then i may join up. I think there are a few bnbf athletes that train in New milton

Very Happy


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

another ghey workout mr G. :thumb:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

yep ever wore a tutu


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Galtonator said:


> yep ever wore a tutu


only when bending over and pulling my cheeks open to reveal my well greased gonga:whistling:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

nice image.Thanks for you input helpful as allways. Your names not Simon is it


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Galtonator said:


> nice image.Thanks for you input helpful as allways. Your names not Simon is it


Nah its Rusty James.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

CHEERS Cleaver


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Galtonator said:


> CHEERS Cleaver


I was wondering how long it would take you to work out it was Big Chopper. :lol:

Scott you going to UKBFF in October?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

im not as green as im cabbage looking!!

No not doing ukfbb as they are non tested and i would look like a swimmer.

I will be doing the BNBF southern in June next year as they are a tested federation

Mike S is doing a ukfbb show


----------



## MikeS (Jul 11, 2009)

Galtonator said:


> Thanks chaps
> 
> right then back in the saddle this week training and diet wise.
> 
> ...


Strong on ya deads mate. I need to work on thickness for next year so will be doing plenty of deads & partial deads after sept. You do quite low volume, do you get pumped? When I come to train with you I'm gunna drill you into the ground lol :laugh:


----------



## MikeS (Jul 11, 2009)

Galtonator said:


> Cleaned my diet up a bit more. Taken out the yog as i had a feeling i was a little lactose itinerant.


So whats the diet looking like now Scott? macros etc? re the lactose thing I noticed I look watery if I have dairy, when I cut it out my skin becomes shrink wrapped...I'm told its a european thing lol cottage cheese seems to be ok though just not milk, yogurt or anything nice!! :cursing: I miss ben & jerrys


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Galtonator said:


> im not as green as im cabbage looking!!
> 
> No not doing ukfbb as they are non tested and i would look like a swimmer.
> 
> ...


No I meant are you going to go and watch the UKBFF finals!

Mike, which UKBFF show are you doing? I expect you to make the finals too and welcome to UKM! :thumb:


----------



## Resurrected (Jul 13, 2009)

Galtonator said:


> No not doing ukfbb as they are non tested and i would look like a *swimmer*.


A sperm? :confused1:


----------



## MikeS (Jul 11, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Mike, which UKBFF show are you doing? I expect you to make the finals too and welcome to UKM! :thumb:


Hello Lys, I'm doing the Leicester in 6 weeks. Its first show so hoping to place top 3. If I was to get an invite to the finals I would not go as I am not ready, but we'll see.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MikeS said:


> Hello Lys, I'm doing the Leicester in 6 weeks. Its first show so hoping to place top 3. If I was to get an invite to the finals I would not go as I am not ready, but we'll see.


Hey Mike, that's awesome. I think you'll do well TBH. Keep us posted and I expect a pic thread of your comp to go up once it's done. :thumb:


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> I was wondering how long it would take you to work out it was Big Chopper. :lol:
> 
> Scott you going to UKBFF in October?


He took a while to get the cryptic clues:whistling:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

You know me a bit slow.

Not going to the UKFBB final as we are broke.The joy of wedding bliss:thumb:

Its worth every penny i love Jan to bits

Swimmer (lean but not like a bodybuilder)

Mike bring it on mate cant wait. Yes i get mega pumps,the veins are popping like crazy:lol:

Any enough chitter chatter

Today was eventful but first the workout

Incline dumbell flys

3 warm up

25kg x 13 then did the negative

Incline smiths press

2 warm ups

35kg each side x 9

flat dumbell press

1 feel set

32.5kg x 8 ds 20kg x 5

supersetted

pec dec and incline press machine

2 rounds 13 reps each thing

preacher curl machine

3 warm ups

30kg x 9 very strict

2 arm dumbell curl

17.5kg x 8 rp 2

reverse ez bar curl

30kg x 15

40kg x 7

rope hammers

30kg x 25

Then 10 mins x trainer and streched

Today was eventful. Jans car is playing up so thats fun. Work is mega busy and i got a puncture on the way home and my cars in the garage on Friday. Also got a nice gift from a mate


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

well 1 week in and im fed up with oats already. Im going to have to try oatsy pancakes or fruit


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Friday

more fun today work getting a bit stressy but never mind time goes quickly that way. Jan car will be fixed next Tuesday 300 quid and minw was just a tyre at 40 quid. Expensive week and we are looking at rings tommorow.

Legs

Supersetted

leg ext and seated hamstring curls

1 set 50 rep

2 set 30 reps

3 20 reps

1 working set to failure

leg ext 68kg x 16rp 5 rp 4

hamstring curls 50kg x 20 rp 5

sldl

60kg x 25

110kg x 15

140kg x 10

Lower the bar just past the knee to try and keep it all hammies

pin legs press

40kg x 50

68kg x 30

160kg x 35 failure

222kg x 6 reps

standing calf

2 warm ups

60kg x 20

90kg x 11

seated smiths carlf raise

110kg x 10 ds 80kg x 8

squats

bar 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 8

The did crunches and reverse crunches for abs and had to leave to get my car


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

tasty squats to finish. A lot of people would be happy with them at the start of their WO.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey there Galt!!!! Good session. Those high reps must feel like someone is taking a blowtorch to your thighs...


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Got to high reps to get those legs big and cut. I perfer squats at the end as i get less niggles that way, which can only be a good thing


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Right lets hope this week is a bit more fun than last week.

Back on the pre breaky cardio this week. I hate to say i feel more wake doing it than not looks like 7 hours sleep suits me.

Stared doing my oats with just boiling water from the kettle. Leaving it while i have bath etc and adding pro pep and udos to it. It a lot nicer this way. I think i will still change it up at the weekend for pineapple and a banana and the pro peptide just for a change.

Looking forward to training at a different gym on Friday as it may mean i can get out of the one im at. If anyone knows of some good gyms in the Ringwood, Christchurch area then please let me know.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

SHOULDERS TRAPS AND TRIS

Warm up with rotaror cuff stuff

Seated dumbell press

3 warm up sets 40,20,10

27.5kg x 11

32.5kg x 6 last rep assisted

seated dumbell laterals

7.5kg x 20

15kg x 12 ds 12.5kg x 3

cable laterals

9kg x 11 + 2 assisted

pushdowns

3 warm ups

50kg x 13

50kg x 10 ds 36kg x 4

cgbench

60kg x 10 ds 30kg x 8 i dont count the bar

oh dumbell extension

20kg x 10 rp 8

bar shrug

100kg x 12

140kg x 10

15 mins on the stepper stretches and out


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Very nice Scott,keep it up! :thumbup1:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

thanks mate


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

50 mins cardio pre breaky

rotaor cuff warm up

reverse grip pulldowns

3 warm ups

30

20

10

150lb x 9 rp 2 rp2 10 seconds between rp

ez bar bent over row

100kg x9 rp 3

rwo machine cybex

95kg x 6 ds 68kg x 4 ds 40kg x 4

pullovers

20kg x 30

27.5kg x 20

deads

bar x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

150kg x 7

180kg x 5

200kg x 1

hyper extensions x 30

rer delts lying on bench

15kg x 9 rp2

rear delt on pec dec

40kg x 12 ds 20kg x 8

Felt good today so really hammered back

15 mins cv then off home


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice DL there Scott. Get told off again for not doing it in the rack? :lol:

BTW having seen your latest pics on ESN I think you need to update your avvy! :thumb:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

I was a good boy GB did it in the rack but took the pins out so it was off the floor. I got a few looks off the tosser but he didn't speak.

Just to show what a idiot the duty manger is he was doing squats on the bosu with a free bar. This guy had had 4 knee ops in the last 2 years. What a tosser.

New gym tommorrow well excietd

The avi was taken at the same time as my other pics just different lighting. I think my kitchen is the best for pics hence all the posing in front of the fridge lol


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

:lol: at being a good boy. I really like the 3/4 turn pic you have up on ESN.

Good luc at the new gym!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

GB just for you


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Today was my trial day at the foundry

I like it it blinking small and all they really lack is space and a pushdown station. They have a more mainstream gym over the other side but you have to outside to get there so not feasable to use both parts for one session.

I am however joining as i can use ringwood in the week and the foundry for leg day all for 43 quid a month. Not cheap but at the moment thats the best option in my area. David Lloyd on Ringwood is 65 quid a month Twisted Evil

Legs

extension

10kg x 50

30kg x 30

30k x 20

40kg x 29

suppersetted with

lying hamstring machine

15kg x 30

20kg x 30

30kg x 10

25kg x 12

sldl

bar x 10kg

60kgx20

100kg x 25

140kg x 12

standing calf on smiths

bar x 20

80kg x 8

calf press

150kg x 8

150kg x 12

seated calf on smiths

50kg x 20

leg press 45 deg

50kg x 50

100kg x 20

150kgx20

200kg x 20

squat

bar x 20

60kg x 15

100kg x 10

140kg x 10

As you can see with different equipment i miss judged the weigtht on some stuff

abs were hanging leg raise and crunches 2 sets of 25 each


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Well the week so far has been nice. 2 hour walk on Sunday, and have been doing 50 mins cardio am and 20 mins pm just to see how it goes

chest and biceps

2 MINS on the rower to get a bit warm as i felt stiff and shoudler warm up excersies

Incline flys

3 warm ups

30kg x 10 rp 1 nice and controlled neg

incline dumbell press smith was not free

1 warm up

35kg x 8 ds 22.5kg x 5 ds 12.5kg x 2

flat smith press

60kg x 8 rp2

incline machine

30kg 3 sets of 20 30 secs rest

60 sets chest strech with 10kg dumbells

pec dec 30kg x 2sets of 20 1 set of 15

preacher machine

3 warm ups

40kg x 5 3 drops

2 arm dumbel curl

17.5kg x 10 rp2

reverse curls

35kg x 10rp4 ds 30kg x 3

rope hammers

40kg x 20

20 mins cardio and done

6 weeks till new gym


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

On friday i got some digital scales for home so i can me more acurate with the weight loss

I was 75.4kg after my leg workout and shake

Diet atm is like this

5 am cardio 50 mins on bike

6am 30g glutamine,

7am 50g oats,50g propeptide,15ml udos

10am 30g carbs (potatoe,rice) spinach or broc, 30g protein (chicken breast or cod), clementine

12.30 same as 10am but apple instead of clememntine

3.30 wholemeal pitta (30g carbs), 30g of protein from chicken, clemantine

6.30 - 7 30g carbs (rice,sweet pot or pot), chicken or beef and lots of veg, usually in a home made stir fry or chilli

9.30 50g propetide, 15ml udos

if its a workout day i have 30g whey, 50g waxy mazie and 20g glutamine pwo and 5g of mono if taking creatine

I use a multi,vitc,b complex,glucosamine,and cissus (if i can afford)

weekends are like this

1) 1 bannana, pineapple, 50g propeptide, 15ml udos

2)cnp flapjack or 50g oats and 50g propeptide shake

3)4 whole eggs 2 slices of granary bread,apple

4) same as 2

5) curry or roast both homemade

6)50g proptide and 15ml udos

I also drink loads of water and have a couple of black coffee every day


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

didn;t do my hour cardio today. I have been regretting it all day long. Never mind on we push

Shoulders tris and traps

2 mins on rower then rotor cuff stuff

dumbell press

10kg x 30

12.5kg x 10

20kg x 5

35kg x 6 working set

22.5kg x 7 just wanted to do another set

Thats generally what i mean when i say 3 warm ups

standing laterals

15kg x 15

seated laterals

10kg x 21

cable laterals

13 kg x 6 + 2 assisted

v barpushdown as straight bar is making my elbow play up

3 x20 to warm up

50kg x 13 ds 40kg x 5

cb bench

60kg x 12 rp 2

oh dumbell

25kg x 15 rp 4

dumbell shrugs

50kg dumbells x 20

50kg x 16

20 mins cardio and off home:thumb:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Don't worry about missing the cardio mate,just get up at 4 and do two hours tomorrow,cos i would! :whistling:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

id like to say that what i did............................ but i didn't


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Did my cardio on Thursday and Friday 5am for 50 mins

Weight this am is 75.4kg which is the same as last week. However i look leaner so i will stick on the diet and cardio plan this week and asses next week

LEGS

First superset

Leg ext

20kg x 50

40kg x 30

68kg x 13

seated hammie curls

22kg x 50

30kg x 30

58kg x 9

each set was back to back so i did a superset of ext straight on to hammie curls

second superset

sldl

60kg x 20

100kg x 12

140kg x 8

pin leg press

100kg x 20

130kg x 20

185kg x 12

squats

60kg x 12

100kg x 12

140kg x 6

Squats were bad today. Guess those supersets really taxed me

then i supersetted standing calves and toe press for 3 sets. However i forgot to write the weights down

did crucnhes and legs raises 2 sets of 25 each


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Had a good weekend and walked bloody miles on Saturday around a country show. Gun dogs are amazing:thumb:

Sunday was chilled

I stepped on the scales tonight i no i shouldnt but guess what 75.4kg so next week i will be cutting some carbs out.

Tonight was back and rear delts

Reverse grip pulldowns

3 warm ups

162.5lb x 7 = 2 assisted and 2 partials .got a spotted for these so made the most of it

Bent over row

100kg x 13

130kg x 3 (to heavy) ds 100kg x 7

incline dumbell pullovers

20kg x 30

30kg x 20

first time ever done these but they are good

row machine

100kg x 8 ds 60kg x7

deads

bar x10

60kgx10

100kg x 10

140kgx 6

180kg x 4

tried 220kg but it got to mid thigh and no further. Never mind after pulling 200kg a few weeks it was worth a pop. Next time i will go for more reps

hypers x 30

rear delt on incline bench

15kg x 10 ds 10kg x 4

20 mins cardio and streched


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Chest and bi's tonight

2 mins on the rower and rotor cuff to warm up

Incline dumbel flys

3 warm ups

32.5kg dumbels

32.5kg x 8 + 1 assisted ds 20kg x 4 very slow

incline smiths press

2 warm ups

40kg each side x 3 ds 30 each side x 6 ds 20kg es x 5

flat dumbell press

35kg x 4 rp1

27.5kg x 7

incline machine press

40kg x 20 10 6 10 secs between

pec dec

20 15 10 secs between

preacher machine

3 warm ups

35kg x 7 ds 30kg x 4

standing 2 arm dumbell curl

15kg x 8 rp 2

reverse curl

35 kg x 13

20 mins cardio

Well that workout was bad in one way. I misjudged the weights a fair bit. I need to lighten up and sqeeze a bit more. Doing dumbell near the end of my chest workout does not work as my chest and tris are battered so its not that productive.

Also i feel that im doing to much volume to stay intense so im going to do 3 main excerises and 1 pump out set at the end for chest and for biceps i need to lighten up and really feel them working.

On the up side i was pumped like hell

50g of carbs comin out next week


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Well today was scales day ;D 74.7kg so i have lost 700g this week. I have only made a couple of little tweaks this week so a nice end to the week. Legs at 2.30


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

legs on friday

5 mins on the bike and 1 high rep sets of ext and hammie curls to get blood around the joints.

Sqauts

bar x20

60kg x 15

100kg x 10

150kg x 10 pb by about 2 reps

100kg x 20 i nearly died had my ihaler in Grin

leg ext

1 warm up

68kg x 9 ds 5 reps done controlled and sqeezed

seated hammie curl

1 warm up

60kg x 10 ds 40kg x 5 all sqeezed

sldl

2 warm ups

140kg x 8

pin legs press

1 warm up

185kg x 20

standing calf raise

2 warm ups

99kg x 6 and 2 drops

seated calf on the smith machine

45kg each side x 25 reps

10 mins on the treadmill to help get the lactic out then abs and streching


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Great effort for the PB's mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Cheers mate. Its fair to say that workout was a killer.How come i can always get up for legs but find chest and biceps hard to be up for!!

Weekend was a nice one bit drained as we were all go so looking forward to the routine this week


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

A few nice workouts there Galt, congrats on the PB's. I'll be popping in more often


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

thanks Dale. I try my best. The last chest and biceps one was pants but i will be sorting that out next time it comes around. Pop in and say hello or give opinions the more the better.

Forgot to say another chpa who want to do the middles next year at the bnbf was in the gym so that spurred me on a bit to get a few extra reps


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

First and update

Im really struggaling to get up on Mondays to do my 5am cardio. Need to get my ass out of bed. I have been adding 20 mins pwo and a walk at the weekend to make up for it.

Also i will be keeping my weekend cheat a lot cleaner as this weekend i felt like **** after some ribs,chips,corn and bread.

Shoulders,traps and tris

2 mins on the rower and rotor cuff warm up

Dumbell shoulder press

3 warm ups

35kg x 8 last one assisted

20kg x 12

seated dumbell laterals

1 warm up

17.5kg x 10

12.5kg x 15

cable laterals

13kg x 7 + 3 negatives

v bar pushdowns

3 sets of 20 to warm up the elbows

55kg x 14 ds 45kg x 5

cgbp

70kg x 8 rp1 i dont count the bar

oh dumbell extension

1 warm up

27.5kg x 12 rp 3

bar shrug

110kg x 15

140kg x 8

20 mins cardio and streched

sports massage on friday and my flex Gaspari goodie bag turned up today so that was a nice suprise


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

5am for cardio... if you manage it, whether you do it with a smile or a grimace, is good dedication either way!

Am afraid I'd take the lie in evertime! :yawn:

Great pb on the squats a session back btw


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Cheers mate i do it with lost on!!

I must admit having the option of staying in bed with the mrs or cardio its hard to get out of bed for cardio

Thanks mate im goign to give 160 a pop this week if i can get aspotter


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Galtonator said:


> I must admit having the option of staying in bed with the mrs or cardio its hard to get out of bed for cardio


That's one of the things I've always liked about you Galt - a man with good priorities :thumb:

Am sure you'll hit the new pb, and especially if you can get a reliable spotter - can make a big difference knowing that you've got someone ready to assist if you get stuck under a heavy load... allows you just to get on with the lift and put everything into it!


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Why not do am cardio in bed with the mrs??


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

LOl if only i could last an hour lol


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

today i have the meat delivery so i will be busy bagging up chicken tonight. Welsh meat direct are legends


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

A meat delivery! Thats hardcore. As for our previous "cardio" discussion, it takes me about 60 mins just to persuade my mrs so surely that counts???


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

well i supose it could count mate depends how much begging you have to do:laugh:

Meat delviery was

15kg of chicken breast

2kg turkey mince

1 rolled lamb breast

lamb steaks

pork fillet

2 rump steaks

The lamb will be for cheat meals at the weekend. I tend to get steak mince from the supermarket as it works out cheaper although welsh meats quality is better.

The guy at welsh meat usallu bag up the chicekn for me but they had a technical issue so bagged up the chicekn with the help of the mrs. She is an angel


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Dtlv74 said:


> That's one of the things I've always liked about you Galt - a man with good priorities :thumb:
> 
> Am sure you'll hit the new pb, and especially if you can get a reliable spotter - can make a big difference knowing that you've got someone ready to assist if you get stuck under a heavy load... allows you just to get on with the lift and put everything into it!


Cheers mate

Spotter make a huge difference. If i could just get myself a training partner gain i would very happy.No once seems up for it. Maybe at my new gym they will be:thumbup1:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Back

5 mins on the xtrainer and rotor cuff warm ups

Reverse pulldowns

3 warm up

16.5lb x 8 +3 assisted rp x3 125lx 3 really sqeezed for 5 secs

Bent over rows

110kg x 10 rp 4 ds 60kg x 4

row machine

100kg x 5 + 3 drops need to lighten up on this a bit

deads

3 warm up

180kg x 8

140kg x7

straight arm pulldowns

5 sets 1 mins rest 20 - 10 rep range

hypers

+10kg x 20

20 mins cv and streched

Im needing to lighten up on a few things to get the form better and bent over rows with the bar just dont feel that im hitting the back well the ez bar works better


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

this week the loss is 500g of weight

Friday i trained legs

Warm up was 5 mins x trainer and 50 reps on hammie curl,lex ext and leg press all super light but get a little blood in

Squats

bar 15

60kg x 15

100kg x 12

160kg x 8 knee wrapped this was deep and i thinks a pb

110kg x 20 then i had a lie down for a bit

seated hamstring curls

2 warm ups

65kg x 7 ds 45 kgx 4 + two assisted

ez bar sldl

30kg x 20

70kg x 20

70kg x 13

Lightening the weight ad focusing on the form made these a killer

leg ext

1 warm up

70kg x 11 + 1 partail

pil legs press

200kg x 11

standing calf

2 warm uos

99kg x 11 rp2

calf press

50kg x 13

60kg x 12 ds 40kg x 6 and partials till my feet wouldnt move

10 minx x trainer streches and home

I then had an hours sports massage on my back, shoudlers, neck and biceps so today i ache all over


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Looking strong and solid in those pics Scott... pretty lean too!

Nice pb on the squats (again!)


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Cheers mate

Lean wise veins are starting to crop up all over the place which is good. Im still feeling strong and healthy which is great as it means i can drop thinsg down if i need to.

Training wise 2 more week on heavy duty and then i will be doing a more standard volume training. 3 days a week with 3 sets to give the bodya change and rest from HIT


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Cheers mate

Lean wise veins are starting to crop up all over the place which is good. Im still feeling strong and healthy which is great as it means i can drop thinsg down if i need to.

Training wise 2 more week on heavy duty and then i will be doing a more standard volume training. 3 days a week with 3 sets to give the bodya change and rest from HIT


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Another week of work and training.

The good news is i got my cardio done both days so far and the diets going well.

Last week off HIT then onto a bit more volume

CHEST AND BICEPS

warm up was a couple of mins on the rower and rotator cuff stuff

Incline dumbell press

3 warm ups

35kg x 13

42.5kg x 4

The first set was a bit light so thought id do a heavier set just for fun

incline fly

20kg x 11 rp4

really slow and felt them right where i should

flat bar press

60kg x 10

60kg x 9

Not done these for 2 years so started slow and steady

pec dec

30kg x 10, 9,9, 8 30 secs between each set

seated dumbell curl

3 warm ups

15kg x 9 both arms together then 3 alternate

ez bar curl

30kg x 12 rp 4

rope hammers

40kg x 12 then 3 drops

15 mins cv and streched


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

decent workout there galt. You gonna do the 160kg squat this week then buddy? Do you count the weight of the bar?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

That looks a good intense session :thumb: . Nice work on getting up for the cardio too!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Good stuff here I'll have a look in more regularly


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

just had a read through big improvements buddy the 5 am cardio is well worth it :thumb:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

tjanks for looking in chaps.

Dale I will be doing 160kg squats yep i want 10 reps before i go heavier yes the bar is 20kg

DTLV cheers mate. Didnt do it today as i fancy some intense cardio post weights

Max cheers bud your looking nuts in your avatar

Cheers Fatboy


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Shoulders, triceps and traps

Usual warm ups

Seated dumbell press

3 warm ups

37.5kg x 6 pb ds 20kg x 6

Seated dumbell laterals

17.5kg x 13

12.5kg x 16 rp3

cable laterals

13kg x 8 + 2 assisted

v bar pushdowns

3 warm ups of 20 reps

58kg x 12 3 drops

close grip bench on smith

70kg x 7 ds 40kg x 6 not counting bar

overhead dumbell ext

30kg x 13 rp 3

smith shrug

80kg x 20

110kg x 10

30 mins cv as i did non this am and it was hard going tonight as i really blasted it

streching and done


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)




----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

:thumb:

Coming along very nicely Scott -great work :thumbup1:


----------



## MikeS (Jul 11, 2009)

hey mate looks like its all going well right now! How you getting on with the more volume stuff??? Your dvd will be in post tommorow mate, soz its been so late am a bit up in the air right now.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

MikeS said:


> hey mate looks like its all going well right now! How you getting on with the more volume stuff??? Your dvd will be in post tommorow mate, soz its been so late am a bit up in the air right now.


Hello mate i understand that your feeling wiped. I think the phrase is "the worse you feel the better you look"

Thanks for posting the dvd back mate. You got yours?

I have stayed on HIT for 1 more week as i will still progressing. This next week will be a growth week or easy pump week then i will be doing more volume. I like to chop and change and i enjoy most training styles for a cycle of 6_8 weeks


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

fRIDAYS LEGS SESSION

warmed up with 5 mins on the x trainer and 50 light reps each on the leg ext,ham curl and leg press

SQUATS

3 warm up sets

160kg x 9

120kg x 16 30 secs and got 5 more

squats just didnt feel spot on today couldnt get the right groove

ham curls

2 warm ups

70kg x 4 to heavy ds 50kg x 7

ez bar sldl with front of feet on small plates

40kg x 20

80kg x 12

the plate thing worked well hit the hams more

legs ext

75kg x 10 5 breaths then 4 reps

pin leg press

200kg x 13 2 drops

standing calf

108kg x 7 rp 5 rp 4

seated smiths calf raise

130kg x 10 ds 100kg x 10

really struggled for air in this session hench a bit of rest pause just so i could get air in

10 mins walk and abs


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

:thumb: :thumb ::thumb:Squats:thumb: :thumb: :thumb : 160kgs easy


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

cheers mate. Didnt feel in the zone with squats but battled on. Next time 160kg x 10.

This week will be what Ian Ducket calls a growth week. Its just basically a week where you back of by 50% so half the effort for a week. Still doing cardio but will back right off the weights


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Galtonator said:


> cheers mate. Didnt feel in the zone with squats but battled on. Next time 160kg x 10.
> 
> This week will be what Ian Ducket calls a growth week. Its just basically a week where you back of by 50% so half the effort for a week. Still doing cardio but will back right off the weights


You'll get the squats next time am sure - those quads of yours look like they can handle a lot!

If you are anything like me you'll hit a min growth spurt mid way through the back-off week. Similarly to you I train 6-8 weeks on a routine, take a back off week (or even a rest week or week with just one very limited fullbody session) and I always seem to make the majority of my gains in lean weight around this time.

Is a good thing to do every few months I think, even on a non periodised routine lasting for much longer.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

I agree with you mate. A week off or growth week is needed. If your being honest with yourself you will know when to back off. If anything you can increase you gains doing this. Some people are scared of doing this as they think they will not grow by backing off


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey Hey Quadzilla. Nice new avvy. Just caught up the journal and great to see the progress is still ongoing.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks GB. Nice to have you back. No am cardio this week. I will be doing enough at the gym as i will be doing very little in the way of actual lifting just enough to feel a bit of a pump and flush through the muscle


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

today i had an extra hour in bed and went to the gym. Did a few chins and pulldowns to get some blood through the muscle and some bent over rows with the ez bar gripping the outside bend. Much better than the straight bar better contraction.

I then did 30 mins on the x trainer going up a level every 10 mins. Then a 20 min walk on the treadmill incline 5% speed 5mph


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Last night went to the gym, tried out a few excerises i dont normally do. Flat dumbell press,arnold press and overhead cable extensions. They all felt pretty good. I then did 45 mins cv.

That will be it this week. I feel like im flogging a dead horse. With the wedding stuff,overtime and gym im feeling a bit low. So Friday afternoon is my afternoon off so after a bit of overtime i will be heading home,feet up and chilling out and hopefully a bit of a chilled weekend. Im really looking forward to a bit of me time on Friday


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

With lots going on those stress hormones can take a toll. Is a good idea to back off a bit and have some 'galtonating' time - hopefully will refresh you nicely 

Arnold presses I like, although haven't done them for a while. Good exercise for the front and side heads of the delts as well as the rotator cuffs.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

This was the first time ever for the Arnold press and i must admit it was pretty good


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Right im back inaction. Took friday afternoon off training and chilled out. This weekend we had a nice relaxing time. Took time out from the wedding stuff,training and eating on time. it was a compete escape from the routine.

Yesterday i did 50 mins cardio am and 30 mins in the pm. Toaday i did 50 mins am and will train chest and back tonight


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Its about time i posted a workout. So here we go

Incline dumbell press

20kg x 15

25kg x 12

32.5kg x 8

flat bench

60kg x 10

80kg x 4

dips

me x 10

+20kg x 10

+20kg x 7

slight incline fly

20kg x 10

20kg x 8

chest strech

chins

me x 8

me x 7

mex5

ex bar reverse grip bent over row

50kg x 15

90kg x 10

row machine

40kg x 12

60kg x 9

straight arm rope pulldowns

30kg x 15

36kg x 8

36kg x 8

50 crunches

streching

I have gone onto a more volume based routine after my last HIT rotation. Really focusing on form,hitting the muscle and feeling the movement


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

How are you finding the increased volume mate? I struggled a little with my first few workouts after years of hit style workouts


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Dale it was ok mate. I find it mentally less stressful to train volume than HIT as you have a few more goes at the muscle. Also i generally train alone so i can go that one rep short of failure and it's a lot safer as well. I do love the sheer intensity of HIT though it's just not sustaining for more than 6 weeks for me and to really get the most from it you need a training aprtner or at least a couple of people you can call on for a spot


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

SHOULDERS BICEPS,TRICEPS AND TRAPS

SMITH FRONT PRESS (DONT COUNT THE BAR)

40KG X 15

50KG X 9

60KG X 5

SEATED LATERALS

10KG X 12

12.5KG X 10

SUPERSETTED

BENT LATERALS ON INCLINE BENCH

10KG X 12

12.5KG X 7

DUMBELL UPRIGHT ROW

10KG X 15

15KG X 12

ALTERNATE DUMBELL CURLS

12.5KG X 10

15KG X 10

20KG X 4

SEATED HAMMER CURLS

15KG X 10

15KG X 8

CABLE CURL WITH STRAIGHT BAR

30KG X 9

30KG X 9

V BAR PUSHDOWN

30KG X 15

40KG X 13

50KG X 10

LYING TRI EXT

30KG X 10

30KG X 10

REVERSE 1 ARM PUSHDOWN

20KG X 5

13KG X 10

SMITH SHRUG

90KG X 10

90KG X 10

All done in 50 mins as i dont rest to long between sets. Tweeked my back a little will deep heat it at bed time and im sure it will be ok


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

fRIDAY IS STILL LEG DAY

WARM UP on rower for 3 mins and 50 reps on the leg press

Squat

bar x 20

60kgx12

100kg x 6

140kg x 2

160kg x 10 felt really strong and new pb

180kg x 2

140kg x 5

pin leg press

130kg x 15

150kgx 12

leg ext

40kg x 12

50kg x 8

seated hamstring curl

30kg x 15

40kg x 12

50kg x 8

sldl toes on plates

60kg x 12

100kg x 8

really focusing on feeling these where i should

standing calf raise

9kg x 20

20kg x 12

63kgx13

72kg x 12

135kg x 5

calf press

122kg x 5

70kg x 13 and partials

then did abs

crunches,rope crunches and machine crunches 1 set 30 reps on cruches and 12 reps on the other 2

leg raises,machine crunch raises were 30 reps and cunches were 10 reps did this twice

That was it really happy with the squats felt strong and good


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Awesome leg session there galt, I agree with you on the heavy duty comments about needing a decent training partner. Congrats on the PB


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks Dale. I really cant walk properly today. STAIRS are hell, sitting down,getting up all hell.

Heavy duty is an awsome way to go but i feel to get the upmost from it you need a training partner, at least on chest,and legs. The rest can be done alone or a really good gym mate who is a good spotter and training at the same time as you


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

hello peeps

Today i did Chesticals and barn door back Very Happy

Warm up was couple mins on the rower and some rotor cuff stuff

Incline dumbell press

10kg x 30

12.5kg x 10

these were warm ups

22.5kg x 12

17.5kg x 12

35kg x 12 mega shocked by this

Flat bench

70kg x 8

70kg x 6

dips

me x 12

+30kg x 10

+30kg x 7

flys low incline

22.5kg x 10

22.5kg x 7

chins

assisted 30 reps

me x 10

me x6

me x3

ez bar bor

70kg x 15

90kg x 8

row machine

50kg x 12

65kg x 9

straight arm rope pulldowns

36kg x 12

36kg x 11

then did 20 mins high intensity cardio and thats was all

Enjoyable session and quite strong


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

today 5am cardio at a bit more intensity. I really want to push on through October and end of this month before the wedding month as November will be mental


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Incline DB presses - 35kg x 12... that's seriously nice Scott...and an impressive jump from the last session.

Back to the cardio at silly times too I see!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

cHEERS mate i was shocked on the inclines. Its just kind of happened

Its nice getting up at 5 i have some time alone. I personally need some alone time during the day. The only downside is im a bit more tired


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

shoulders,guns and traps

Warm up on the rower and shoudler excersises

smith front press

2 warm ups

40KG X 15

50KG X 12

60KG X 5

SEATED LATERALS

12.5KG X 12

15KG X 8

SUPERSETTED

REAR LATERAL FACE DOWN ON BENCH

10KG X 12

10KG X 8

DUMBELL UPRIGHT ROW

15KG X 12

17.5KG X 10

ALT DUMBELL CURL

15KG X 12

20KG X 6

HAMMER CURLS SEATED

20KG X 10

20KG X 8

PREACHER MACHINE

25KG X 8

13KG X 15

PUSHDOWNS

36KG X 15

45KG X 12

54KG X 12

OVERHEAD DUMBELL EXT

30KG X 10

30KG X 6

REVERSE 1 ARM PUSHDOWN

13KG X 10 RP 6

SMITH SHRUG

40KG X 20

100KG X 10

100KG X 8

BEHIND BACK SHRUGS

40KG X 10

Im not really enjoying this split as this workout is a bit long. Next week could be push,pull,legs


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

:thumb: Nice incine DB's mate, and good effort on the 5 am cardio. On the odd occasion I do manage to drag myself out of bed for cardio i too enjoy the peace and quiet at that time. I have key for gym let myself in it's great!

Keep it up mate


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

cheers mate. Getting up at 5 am sounds a little mental to most people, i watch a film or an episode of lost and its not so bad


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

weight in today. I lost 500g which is about 1 lb. Think i need to change things a bit for next week on the diet. Im hitting 1lb loss every week but id rather it was 2lb really until the end of October. Join the new gym's today


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

i joined the new gym today.Just need to do an induction at their fancy bit next week and life should be a bit easier.

All the kit is old technogym with is miles better than new technogym

Legs

45 deg leg press

50k x30

100kg x 20

150kg x 20

200kg x 20

squat

60kg x 15

100kg x12

140kg x 8

leg ext

35kg x11

50kg x 11

lying hamstring curl

10kg x 30

20kg x 15

25kg x 8

dumbell sldl

22.5kg x 12

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

hamstring curl ups

bodyweight x12

same second set

standing calf on smith machine

60kg x 12

110kg x 10

110kg x10

calf press

200kg x 9

200kg x 9

seated calf on smith

60kg x 20

110kg x 8

There was no one in the gym but me when i squated so i held back. I also ha a little niggle in my groin so didn't want to push it


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

nice workout...taking it 'easy' with 140kg squats....


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

cheers Rob yep 140kg is pretty comfortable 160kg on the other hand can be quite a handful LOL ID LOVE TO BE ABLE TO GET180KG FOR 10 REPS


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Galtonator said:


> cheers Rob yep 140kg is pretty comfortable 160kg on the other hand can be quite a handful LOL ID LOVE TO BE ABLE TO GET180KG FOR 10 REPS


pretty comfortable...bloody hell, my PB is 150kg for 3, 180 is but a distant dream


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

i think you got me on chest though mate my benching is **** poor


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

This weeks going ok so far.Dropped carbs from meals 2 and 3 to try and get a bit more going on fat loss wise

Back and bicpes tonight

Warm up 3 mins on rower and rotator cuff stuff

Chins

2 sets assisted 20 reps each to get loose

me 9+3+3+3

Just took 10 breaths i between sets

ez bar reverse grip row

70kg x 15

90kg x 9

row machine

60kg x 15

80kg x 8

barbell row

100kg x 8

underhand grip pulldowns with sqeeze

125lb x 9

100lb x 8

smiths shrug

80kg x 12

80kg x 12

alt dumbell curls

2 sets of 20 with the 5s to get soem blood around the joint

17.5kg x 12

20kg x 7

hammers

22.5kg x 9

20kg x 7

preacher machine

13kg x 20

22.5kg x 8

20 mins high intensity cardio after and streching and that was that


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

well today is as exciting as ever. Did my hours cardio this am. Really thinking about the wedding now. Got a few things to get sorted, nothing to massive but still needs to be done. Have to say it's stressing me out a bit. Never mind push workout later which should give my brain some time off


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

How comes you never seem to get leaner? each pic ive ever seen on here and on Naturalmuscle.uk just shows you "Slimmer" but never low bodyfat, yet you state you diet? what's going on brother?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello Rambo

Id say id got leaner i have attached some pics for you to judge.

My progress has been slow and steady as planned by me as i wish to hold onto as much muscle as possible.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

CHEST,SHOULDERS AND TRICEPS

wARM UP was 5 mins on x trainer and rotator cuff excersie

Incline dumbell press

couple of sets of 20 to get blood flowing

25kg x 15

30kg x 12

40kg x 6

dips

me x 12

40kg x 9

40kg x 5 ds me x 15

incline fly

20kg x 10

20kg x 8

smith front shoulder press

2 warm ups

50kg x 8

40kg x 8

standing dumbell laterals

15kg down the rack till the 5kg dumbell

17.5kg down the rack

leaning laterals

7.5kg x 10 each arm

rear delts face down on bench

10kg x 12

10kg x 10

pushdowns

2 x 20 for warm up

50kg x 15

60kg x 12

lying tricep ext

30kg x 12

30kg x 10

overhead cable ext

40kg x 12

40kg x 10

crunches and leg raises and done


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

delts are mega sore today. Something i have not felt for ages


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Much much leaner mate and your slow and steady approach is to be commended exactly what a natural bodybuilder like yourself should do. Hope all is well decent session above buddy


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks Dale. It might seem like nothing is happening week to weel but month to month it adds up





































These are todays pics


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

I can see a difference from todays pics, big difference in fact, keep it up mate


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

This is Fridays leg session

Warm up was 3 mins on the x trainer and 50 reps leg curl and 50 reps legs ext

Laying hammie curls

15kg x 15

20kg x 12

30kgx7

ez bar sldl

50kg x 15

80kg x 12

100kg x 10

ham curl up

me x12

+10kgx 6 ds me x 5

standing calf on smith

50kg x 15

70kg x12

90kg x8

seat calf on smiths

50kg x 15

70kg x 10

This killed my quads need to find another way of doing this

squats

bar x 20

60kg x 10

100kg x10

140kg x 5

160kg x 8 no bad after all the other stuff

100kg x 15

leg ext

50kg x12

60kg x10

had to end it there as i had to have an induction in the mainstream gym bit

Might alternate between squats one week and leg press the other as both the same week seem a bit ott Very Happy


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Very decent workout mate How come you hit hams first? Is that because you feel your quads are a stronger bodypart?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

well dont Scott glad to se your still progressing, looking MUCH leaner than when you started!!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

dale_flex said:


> Very decent workout mate How come you hit hams first? Is that because you feel your quads are a stronger bodypart?


I have a habit of developing a twinge in my right aductor if i train quads first for to long and last week that was twinging. If i do hams first then i don't get the twinge. ALSO doing squats near the end means you can give it 100% and it doesn't wipe me out for hams and calves.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

robisco11 said:


> well dont Scott glad to se your still progressing, looking MUCH leaner than when you started!!


Thanks Rob. I will be pushing on till November rolls round. Then im getting married that month so i will need all my energy for that. Lots of running around to do in November :thumb:

To be honest i cant wait to get married


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Agree with the other lads, can see a big difference in the latest pics. Keep at it!!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

cheers mate

Over time i have worked up to 1 hour cardio pre breaky and dropped my carbs down to 100g non training and 150g training days. However i have upped the cardio and dropped the carbs slowly overtime and only changed one thing at a time


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Sounds like a good solid plan. I need to get back into the pre brekky card routine,just conscious of having to study after work for up coming exams, so don't wanna burn myself out. May start doing a few mornings, and drop carbs down like you have


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Massive improvement well done mate, slow and steady is the way to go...reps


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

pastanchicken said:


> Sounds like a good solid plan. I need to get back into the pre brekky card routine,just conscious of having to study after work for up coming exams, so don't wanna burn myself out. May start doing a few mornings, and drop carbs down like you have


Slow and steady is good mate. I started at 30 mins cardio and 300g of carbs. Then if i did not lose weight for 2 weeks i either upped cardio by 15 mins or cut carbs by 50g either or but not both


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Massive improvement well done mate, slow and steady is the way to go...reps


Thankyou


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Galtonator said:


> Slow and steady is good mate. I started at 30 mins cardio and 300g of carbs. Then if i did not lose weight for 2 weeks i either upped cardio by 15 mins or cut carbs by 50g either or but not both


Nice one mate, will give that a go. Really need to shift some fat!! :laugh:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Pull

Warm up on the rower for 3 mins and rotor cuff stuff

Chins

2 warm ups - half my weight

chins

9+4+3+3

2 arm dumbell rows

18kg x 20

30kg x12

30kg x 8

pulldown to the side so you sit in the middle of 2 arms

65kg x 10

65kg x 7

row machine

50kg x 12

60kg x 8

ez bar row

50kg x 12

50kg x 12

alt dumbell curls

2 warm ups

16kg x 10

20kg x 8

hammers

22kg x 8

22kg x 7 ds 12kg x 4

preachers

30kg x 8

30kg x 6

This was at the fitness gym in Ringwood. This is more options for upper body than the more hardcore gym at New Milton. So i intend to do upper body at Ringwood and lower at New Milton. I can change as an when i like so it pretty good really.

Nice quick workout as i has to fill in some more paperwork before i did my workout. Never mind all sorted now:thumb:


----------



## MikeS (Jul 11, 2009)

Galtonator said:


> Thanks Dale. It might seem like nothing is happening week to weel but month to month it adds up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just thought I'd check in on ya....quality improvements Scott!! well done mate long way to go but your doing really really well. Can see your delts starting to come out, even a hint of obliques there, waist is coming in nicely. If you retain your quad mass they're gunna be huage! Which'll help in the BNBF as most seem to have skinny legs (from what I've seen).

Forget that div who said you arent getting leaner...theres always atleast one!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

cheers Mike. Im going to cut for 1 more month then as you know im getting married so November and December will be hectic and im going to need some more energy than i have at the moment. Although im not to bad considering im up at 5am all a week.

I feel like i could start a diet now and i could come in somewhere decent. Which was after all the main reason for this cut.

That for dropping in mate. Get some pics up from your show


----------



## MikeS (Jul 11, 2009)

Galtonator said:


> cheers Mike. Im going to cut for 1 more month then as you know im getting married so November and December will be hectic and im going to need some more energy than i have at the moment. Although im not to bad considering im up at 5am all a week.
> 
> I feel like i could start a diet now and i could come in somewhere decent. Which was after all the main reason for this cut.
> 
> That for dropping in mate. Get some pics up from your show


Everything set for the big day then or? you could use that time to eat up, lift heavy (where possible) and potentially gain some LBM?P! bet your stoked for the big day! you had/having a stag do?

Am still waiting delivery of my CD from mr eric guy/alex mac. The fotos the missus took theres only one decent one the rest were all blurred etc. Once I get the picture cd i'll whack some up on facebook...just dont laugh :tongue: am looking forward to reading the write up James L did actually...should be interesting.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

we had a panic on last week but got some good work done on the wedding at the weekend. Id say we getting ahead of the game!!

having a stag night. Just going for a meal. Id dont want to much as id like by Dad and Jans dad to be able to come and i have some old cousins etc. It's not like its my last night of freedom. Been living with Jan for 3 years.

Im looking forward to not getting up at 5am for cardio. I wont go food crazy,just a few more carbs and enjoy our honey moon in Bath and Christmas.

Mate im really not in any position to laugh am I. Id like to see how you ended up looking on stage


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Tonight was PUsh

Warm up on x trainer and rotator cuff stuff

Incline bench press

2 warm ups

50kg x 12

70kg x 8

smith front press (shoulders)

2 warm ups

50kg x 10

50kg x 8

flat press machine

50kg x 10

50kg x 8

inclien fly

24kg x 7

20kg x 7 ds 18kg x3

dips

me x10

me x10

side laterals

12kg x 15

16kg x 8

leaning laterals

8kg x 10

rear delts on bench

10kg x 12

10kg x 11

pushdowns

20 on the stack x12

20x9

skullcrushers

30kg x 10

30kg x 8

1 arm reverse pushdown

5 x 12

5x 12

The weight stacks on the cables are very off 20 feels like 50kg on anything else i have used.

You may have noticed no shrugs this week. I had forgoten. To much new stuff to try got a bit carried away.

The more mainstream gym is kittted out ok but lacks atmosphere. No one is training hard, no chance of a spot. Lots of decent kit but you are fully alone. I have mentioned that i might stick to the more hardcore gym in the week as well. This means im getting home later but the atmosphere is better,like you belong to a team:beer:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

I had good intenstions about getting up and doing legs today. I just feel like im coming down with some thing. Sore throat, bunged up nose and no appetite


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Just thought i'd pop in again here and see how things are... how's the sore throat? Have just had the flu - the fever only lasted for a few days but the cough is lasting ages! Is annoying as hell as when i try and do anything that gets me breathing more quickly i just end up having a coughing fit! grrrrr


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello mate. Its prgressed mate into a nice cold. If something like this is going around you can bet i will get it. Taking loads of glutamine,ech and vits to try and cut it short.

There is loads going about mate just take it careful and listen to your body


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah I can be a bit too gung ho sometimes when ill, try and push through it and end up being ill a lot longer than i should be!

If your throat is still bad try a few slices of ginger root brewed in boiling water as a tea - is a classic of chinese/oriental medicine for a sore throat and it works a treat. :thumbup1:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Cheers for that tip mate.

I think pushing through works if you have a head hold but once you have a fever or a cough then your better off just relaxing and getting better.

Mine is now just congestion. So im bunged up, a bit deaf but other than that not to bad. No am cardio this week as i think thats pushing my luck. I will still train with weights


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

stiff feeling a bit poo from the cold thing i picked up. Not blocked up so much now but i have a bit of a cough and generally feel drained.

So no cardio this week as that would just about finish me off.

I have also decided to do the vast majority of my training at the Foundry gym in New Milton. Its got a better atmosphere and is more suited to my current needs. I will still pop into Rinwood when i need to get a quick workout in.

Last night did back and biceps

Warmed up with a coulple of mins on the rower and some light dumbell work to get some blood through.

Then pulldowns with an overhand grip

2 warm ups

2 working sets

T bar rows as they have a t bar machine

1 feel set

2 sets of 15

1 arm dumbell rows

2 sets 8 reps

bent over ex bar row

2 sets 10 reps

alternate dumbell curls

2 warm ups

2 working sets 8 reps

ez bar curls

2 sets 12 reps 1 close grip 1 wide

The had to go to the fitness suit they have to do the rest

2 sets of cable rows

2 sets hypers 20 reps

2 super sets of cable revers curls and bicep curls

streched and went home.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

last night did some push movements

warmed up on the rower for a few mins as i was cold.

Light shoudler warm ups

incline press

2 warm up sets 20 reps

60kg x 10

80kg x 6

60kg x 7

flat dumbell press

2 sets 8-10 reps

incline fly

2 set 15-20 reps

dumbell shoudler press

2 warm ups

2 sets 8 reps

laterals

2 sets

leaning laterals

2 sets 10 reps

bent over laterals

2 sets

pushdown

2 warm ups

2 sets 8-12 reps

lying tri ext

2 sets

overhead dumbell ext

2 sets

Bit of stretching and i was done

Starting to feel normal again.Bit of a cough but not so much gunk on my chest so i dont feel restricted in my breathing.

Hot bath tonight and maybe a bit of cardio on the bike.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

As usual Friday was leg day

Warmed up on the rower for 3 mins. Th is is only cardio kit in t foundry. More on that later

Started of with 50 reps each on the leg ext and hammie curl to get some bllod around the joints

Lying leg culs

3 sets adding wegith each time

sldl with ez bar

50kg x 20

100kg x12

130kg x 8

Tried to use the leg ext for single leg hammie curls but coulnt get it right

Calf press on the leg press

3 sets

seated calf raise with dumbells

2 sets 40kg each leg x 15 reps

legs press

5 sets adding wegith each time

50kg x 10

50kg x 20

100kg x 20

200kg x 20

250kg x 12

squats

60kg x 20

100kg x 20

I then went to the mainstream fitness suite did 5 mins on the bike and some abs with lost of streching.

During the quads part of my legs session, my groin was tight, not pulled or pianful just tight. I think before i train legs next week i will pop inot the fitness suite and get nice and warm on the bike or the x trainer so im more loose.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

As a bit of an experiment i ate more carbs than normal this weekend. Probably a good 400g a day and by Sunday i had really filled out. This week i have started back on the 5am cardio. Doing 45 mins interval training on the bike. I lost last week by what i wanted ad that was with zero cardio so this week should be a little better. Im only dieting for the next 3 weeks then i will add in some more carbs. My meals will propbaly be 30g carbs, 30g-40g protein and some good fats with veg. I may still do the am cardio as i really hate doing cardio after weights


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

back tonight

Warmed up with 4 mins on the rower

pulldown

2 warm sets of 20 reps

3 sets heavier each time

bent over rows

100kg 3 sets reps from 12-10

dumbell rows

2 sets 42kg dumbells 8-10 reps

deads

4 sets

first 2 were warm ups

60kg x 20

100kg x 10

140kg x 10

180kg x 6 not bad not deaded for good 6 weeks

cable rows

2 sets 12 reps witha sqeeze

then i had a 10 min walk and streched a lot

Not a bad workout felt strong and got some good work done. Back to my old 4 day split over 3 works outs. Legs ever friday and the rest around that. Not what everyone else does but i like it and it works as well as anythings else


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Lat night was chest and biceps

Started off with 4 mins on the rower and some light shoulder work.

Incline barbell press

3 warm ups

60kg x 12

There was no one else in the gym for a spot so i moved to the

smiths incline press

60kg x 12 2 sets

70kg x 8

flat fly

1 set of 20 reps

1 set 10 reps

slight incline dumbell press

1 set 12

1 set 8 could have got more but my spotter did a stupid thing by pushing my elbow together so i droped the dumebell and wont use him again

biceps

alt dumbell curls

2 warm ups

2 working sets 8-12 reps

ez curls

1 sets 12

1 set 6 ds x 10

hammer curls

2 sets

pec dec

1 set 20 reps

2 sets of 8

did some abs and streched


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Right after much delay Fridays legs session

Started by 5 mins walk and 50 light reps each of the leg ext,hammie curls and leg press

lying hammie curls

3 sets heavier each set

sldld

3 sets getting heavier each sets

calf press

4 sets 6-8 reps

seated calf using ev bar

2 sets 15 reps

leg ext

4 sets 2x20 2x10

squats

4 sets

bar x 20

60kg x 20

100kg x 15

140kg x 8

170kgx 4

then did 5 mins walk and streched


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

last night was shoulders tri and traps

Smith front press

60kg x 12

70kg x 7

70kg x 6 ds

laterals raises

3 sets

bent laterals

3 sets

rope pushdown

2 sets 20-30reps

2 sets 8-10

cgbp

2 sets 10-12

over head dumbel ext

2 sets 8 reps

dumbell shrugs

2 sets 8-10reps

20 mins walk on the tread and off home

Really pushing for the next couple off weeks before. I up the carbs a bit. Th is session was fast paced and i got a killer pump. Must admit looking forward to getting a bit stronger which should happen with the added carbs after next week


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Righty ho time for another update

I have been pushing pretty hard this week. So was a bit disapointed when i got on the scales this am after cardio and was still 72.3kg the same as two weeks an go. I have been drinking probiotic drinks which seem to be high in sugar and have been having a pitta at 3 pm. I will be cutting out the probiotic drinkas they do nothing for me and repalcing the pitta and chicken with oat cakes and chicken for next weeks final push before i introduce more of a carb freindly approach.

Last night i did back

Warmed up on the rower and did shoulder warm ups.

Superset

chins

and 2 arm dumbell rows

3 sets

superset

pullovers

t bar rows the old stle machine non chest pad

2 sets

superset

reverse grip pulldowns

1 arm dumbell rows

Then did 2 sets of hypers

20 mins walk on 5mph and 5.5% incline

Abs and streched then went home

Still doing my cardio at 5am 45 mins pretty hard


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Friday as always was leg day

I was at the fitness gym in Ringwood today as I was off for the day. The workout was at 8am

Warm up 5 mins on x trainer 50 reps leg ext, 50 reps hammie curls and 20 light leg press

Super set

leg ext

leg press

2sets and reps were 15-20

smith machine squat as no free bar the weight is the plates i added as not sure on the bar weight

40kg x 15

80kg x 15

120kg x 4 ds 80kg x 8

calve press

4 sets getting heavier each set

seated hammie curls

3 sets lasta triple drop

dumbel sldl

2 sets

Although not using majorly heavy weight as the machines are not that great. I am very sore today and felt a bot sick as i was doing hammies

50 mins cardio streched and home. I ate clean all day and had some home made chilli and rice for tea.

Having my current membership structure works well as i have a gym both near work, where i prefer to train and near home which does the job every now and again


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Some decent workouts there mate especially like the deadlifting strength after 6 week break! Think I may add some deads in this week myself.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

thanks mate I love deads


----------



## MikeS (Jul 11, 2009)

Looking good Scott. Why were you having the probiotic drinks? I tried them but as like you they did nothing...for me eating pineapple really helped with digestion. I eat with tuna makes it taste nice too!

Are you monitoring your macronutrients mate? only ask as you replaced oat cakes with pitta - the oat cakes contain alot of fat, pretty much the same as hobnobs in fact lol you'd be better off with rice cakes mate..

Not long till the wedding now isnt it???? you stoked?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello Mike

I have a bit of a wind issue and wondered if the drink would help. They havent at all so i have ditched em.

The oat cakes are just a different carb source. I will try them this week see how it goes. I also find them filling so only want a couple so my carbs will be lower. I will try the rice cakes mate. Thanks for the suggestion. I just count carbs and protein and tend to to count fat.

Wedding is 5 weeks mate and we are working hard getting everything done. Wish we had eloped to gretna green!!!

It will be good looking forward to the honeymoon


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Mike I have looked at the oat cakes and your right about the fat. Jesus crist i'm eat those. I will be having the pitta this week as i have no rice cakes but have ordred some for the week after. Or might just have cold chicekn and rice at this meal


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

due to my butcher being on holiday this week i have had to go the turkey route as chicken from the supermarkets is a rip off. I have got a kilo and blended it up with chillis and a spalch of soy sauce and made burgers. They are ok to eat so thats all good thsi week until my 20kg of chicken arrives Sunday


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

I have been feeling really good this week. Been getting up at 4.50 and doing an hour on the bike and manged to go up a level. It must be the lost episodes keeping me going

Last night was chest and biceps

did a general warm up on the rower and some rotor cuff excersies to get everything loose

Incline flys

superetted

flat bench

2 sets reps 10-15

incline dumbell press

2 sets 6-8 reps

dips

1 sets 8 reps

2nd set 6 reps then dropped the weight and repped until failure

pec dec 2 sets 20 reps

biceps

2 arm dumbell curls

supersetted

hammer curls

2 sets

ez bar curls

2 sets

concentration curls

1 back to back set from arm to arm until i had really burned them out

streched and went home


----------



## MikeS (Jul 11, 2009)

Galtonator said:


> due to my butcher being on holiday this week i have had to go the turkey route as chicken from the supermarkets is a rip off. I have got a kilo and blended it up with chillis and a spalch of soy sauce and made burgers. They are ok to eat so thats all good thsi week until my 20kg of chicken arrives Sunday


20kg? wow...you can make turkey/chicken chilli as well mate which is diet friendly:

chicken/turkey

200g-400g tinned chopped toms

1-2 tbsp tom puree

1 onion chopped

garlic (if you like it)

chilli powder

red kindey beans

bit of oil in pain, cook chicken/turkey mince with onions, add chopped toms, puree, garlic and chilli powder and kidney beans. Bring to boil, simmer for 5mins and done.

High in protein, low in fats, lots of fibre = sorted. I eat this everyday sometimes cold some hot love it


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

cheers for that receipe mate.

I have deal with a local wholesale butcher 20kg for 80quid which is good as Jan also eats a good 5 chicken boobs a week.

Its worth making a few calls if you have a spare freezer. 20 kg will probably last me and Jan 2 months ish


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Today i still feeling really good and well.

Last night did shoudler traps and tris

Superset

smiths front press

standing side laterals

3 sets

bent over seated laterals

3 sets

feet up on a bench side laterls

2 sets

smith front shrug

3 sets

behind the back smiths shrug

2 sets

pushdowns

4 sets

overhead dumbell ext

2 sets

shoulder press machine

2 sets

cable laterals

1 sets 20 reps

overhead cable ext

2 sets

then did abs

Next week im going back to HIT training and will be logging all weights etc. The style i have been using is productive for a period as most things are.


----------



## simonj (Oct 19, 2006)

You mean 4:50 comes round twice in a day!?! mg:

Fair play, that's impressive dedication considering you're not directly pre-contest. I hope it's going well for you?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

I feel better getting up then than i do when i get up at 6. Odd i must only need 7 hours sleep. Nice to see you over here Simon. Your back in your avi is very impressive


----------



## simonj (Oct 19, 2006)

It's probably the phase of sleep that you're in, and getting up that bit earlier means you're in a different phase of sleep. For me, the later the better!

Thanks mate; more width, thickness and some arms then I'll be happy.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Today I did legs

I started of with 50 deep reps on the leg press to free up the knees and get some blood flowing.

Squats

60kg x 20

100kgx 15

140kg x 10

160kg x 8

180kg x 2 just wanted to try it out and it felt solid

staggered leg pres

100kg x 15 reps each leg

150kgx 12 reps each leg then carried on conventionally for 15 reps that hurt like hell

lying hamstring curls

3 sets

sldl

2 sets

calf press

4 sets 20 reps all the way down to 6 reps which felt like hot poker in my calves

streched

Felt good and strong today and the little groin strain is nearly gone


----------



## MikeS (Jul 11, 2009)

Galtonator said:


> Today I did legs
> 
> I started of with 50 deep reps on the leg press to free up the knees and get some blood flowing.
> 
> ...


Bloody strong on your legs mate!!! monster quads! Why no leg extensions though?? you need those lines to be deep for show day!

Im weak compared to you I've been working with 100kg on squat but we superset like crazy like this:

leg curl

--straight onto

leg ext

--straight onto

squat ATG

we do that as many times as is possible lol the other day we did the above then I did about 5-6 sets of 140kg 3/4 squats in the rack to work on the exposive power...

I'll catch you


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Bet that made feel a bit sick mate??

Gave the leg ext a break this week. Squats took so long as i was gasping for air lol Im sure all those reps on the press will have made up for it.

I did supersets the the week before and i honestly felt like i was gonna puke


----------



## MikeS (Jul 11, 2009)

lol we superset alot so im kinda of used to it although as the poundages keep going up it does get harder! high rep squats are good for seperation too!

supersets for legs are brutal, my legs seem to need it though else they dont change. Your quads are massive though so...I'd wager you'll have the biggest quads at the show!!!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

One can only hope mate!!

Supersets for legs with asthma is hell mate. Gotta do it though. More fun with a training buddy


----------



## MikeS (Jul 11, 2009)

Galtonator said:


> One can only hope mate!!
> 
> Supersets for legs with asthma is hell mate. Gotta do it though. More fun with a training buddy


How did you know im asthmatic? Yeah I would never get through some of the leg workouts we have without a training partner...as I know if I dont do it he'll kick my ****! :laugh:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

i am as well mate. I was talking about me lol funny you are as well.

good training partners are worth gold bad ones are very bad


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Galtonator said:


> due to my butcher being on holiday this week i have had to go the turkey route as chicken from the supermarkets is a rip off. *I have got a kilo and blended it up with chillis and a spalch of soy sauce and made burgers*. They are ok to eat so thats all good thsi week until my 20kg of chicken arrives Sunday


sounds good...i'm on turkey myself now.

do the burgers hold firm or fall apart?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Yes mate if you mince it up in the blender they hold well

UPDATE

feeling a bit tired today for some reason. Other than that feel ok had a good weekend and got a nice amount of sleep


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

This weeks been ok. Did 45 kins cv last night and 50 mins this am. I feel so much better in my self when i have done my cardio.

Tonight i did a back workout

I warmed up as per usual.

vertical traction machine

http://www.technogym.com/gb/viewdoc.asp?co_id=452&target=commercial

2 warm up sets

55kg x 15

65kg x 7

Really nice contraction with this machine

Bent over row

1 feel set

100kg x 12

100kg x 8

row machine

60kgx19

85kg x 8

reverse grip pulldown

60kg x 9

deads

2 warm up sets

170kg x 7

90kg x 15

abs

crunches 50 rep rest paused

leg raises 50 reps rest paused

cable crunches 2 sets 25 reps

I felt this workout was a good workout. Working sets were both heavy and controlled.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

chest & biceps

Incline dumbell press

2 warm ups

34kg x 12

40kg x 4 ds 28kg x6

flat bench

50kg x 12

70kg x 7

80kg x 3

incline fly

20kg x 11

20kg x 8

incline press

50kg x 7 2 drops

incline dumbell curls

1 warm up

12kg x 11 rp3

ez bar curl

30kg x 11 out side bend

30kg x 10 inside bend

rope hammers

27kg x 8 ds 17kg x 8

biceps took about 5 mins

45 mins cardio as i didn't do it this am as i was trying to get the bloody boiler working


----------



## MikeS (Jul 11, 2009)

Galtonator said:


> This weeks been ok. Did 45 kins cv last night and 50 mins this am. I feel so much better in my self when i have done my cardio.
> 
> Tonight i did a back workout
> 
> ...


Theres a gym I train at now and again in Doncaster that has one of those vertical traction machines...flipping amazing they are! between that and the DY lever back machines I get an awesum back workout there!!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

They are good mate. Really great contraction of the lats. Not my favorite gym i prefer my little hardcore heaven in New Milton but needed to be near home this week so Ringwood did the job. Its fair to say I got a few evil looks from the pretty boys


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Today was my favorite day of the week. Leg day. I also finish at 2 on a Friday so i feel less rushed in my workout

Leg press 45 deg

2 warm ups

200kg x 30

250kg x 15 i say 15 i just kept going and lost count

Front squats

1 feel set

100kg x 10

100kg x 12

supersetted with

leg ext

60kg x 12

60kg x6 ds 50kg x 4

ham curls lying

25kg x 12

25kg x 11

supersetted with

sldl

90kg x 10

90kg x 10

calf press

2 warm ups

100kg x 15

150kg x 6 ds 130kg x 4

Felt good today apart from my lower back was sore due to the deads on Tuesday. Hence the use of supersetts.

The athletic edge supps worked really well and my energy was nice all through the workout. Presurge looks really good for pre contest as it doesn't bring you high, to fall back down again

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation/79204-galtoantors-intrabolic-intraxcell-pre-surge-log-supplied-predator-nutrition.html


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Shoulder traps and tris today

seat dumbell press

2 warm ups

30kg x 9 ds 20kg x 5

standing laterals

1 feel set

15kg x 9 rp 4

7.5kg x 22

standing real laterals

10kg x 14

cable laterals

7.5kg x 8 + 2 assisted

rear delts on overhead cable

7.5kg x 13

pushdown

2 warm ups

30kg x 13 rp 4

overhead dumbell ext

20kg x 14

25kg x10

cg bench

60kg x 11

smith shrug

100kg x 11 rp 4

i have made the decision to keep doing cardio 5 days out 7 which means im hungrier for more food. Im just trying to stay lean until the 2 weeks off in December for the honeymoon and then hard work starts for the show in the new year


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

yesterday i felt a bit run down all day and feared that a cold was coming. Did no cardio this am and stayed in bed instead. Feel much better today. Although for some reason i keep getting a stiff neck


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Tonight was back

Bent over rows

3 warm ups

110kgx 10 rp4

reverse grip pulldown

1 warm up

55kg x 9 and partials

t bar rows

1 warm up

60kg x 10 ds 50kg x 4

cable row

65kg x 9

all sets taken to failure and beyond. I love training this way:thumb:

Also did abs legs raises and crunches superset twice

2 sets of cable crunches

this was all done in 45 mins nice ans quick but got a great feel and pretty happy


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Legs

Squats

60kg x 20

100kg x 12 warm up

140kg x 12

160kg x 6

alternate leg press

200kg x 12

200kg x12

supersetted

smith machine lunge

30kg x12

30kg x 12

12 by each leg is 1 set on these 2 excercises

smith calf raise

90kg x 15 ds 70kg x 10 ds 50kg x8

lying ham curl

1 warm up

30kg x 12 and partials

sldl

120kg x 10

120kg x 8

workout was tough one felt ok but a bit sick as one should doing legs

I feel that as i train alone i am missing out on growth by only doing 1 set so i will do 2 working sets from now on.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

This week will be my last full week training before our wedding on the 28th. Next week will be a couple of quicky sessions just to get the the muscle a bit of stimulaus. So full boar this week. So im off the first 2 weeks of December and then back to work until christmas and then off again till the new year. I will be training over christmas as im off work and the Mrs will be at work so just as well make use of all that christmas food


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

CHEST AND BICEPS

Before i get into the gist of the workout. This is my last proper training week as im getting married on the 28th so next week will be a hit everything in2 days week Grin Also i have been thinking about not doing hit and going for more sets but then remembered i love training this way and thought bugger it train HIT.

INCLINE DUMBELL PRESS

2 WARM UPS

37.5KG X11 DS 30KG X 4

flat smith press

1 set to make sure set up right

80kg x 10 rp 2

flat flys

25kg x 8 not explosive 10kg x 10 slow

incline dumbell curls

2 warm ups

15kg x 7 both arms + 2 reps 1 arm ata time

ez bar curls

40kg x 7 ds 30kg x 4

hammers

15kg x 13 ds 10kg x 4

did some abs streched and that was a rap Wink


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Some decent sessions there mate. Is your weight/condition where you hoped it would be for the wedding?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Yes mate im really pretty happy with how i have got my self. Must admit im getting abit nervous about the show next year need someone to help me big time. Only trouble is im not exactly what youd call flush


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Shoulders traps and triceps

This week i have still been doing 45 mins cardio every day. Next week i wont be getting up at 5 am as i really need to have all my energy for the wedding:thumb:

Dumbell shoulder press

3 warm ups

32.5kg x 9 ds 20kg x 6

standing laterals

1 feel set

15kg x 12 rp 2 and some partials

superset

plate front raises 20kg x 20

rear delt raises 10kg x 20

pumptastic

dumbell shrugs bell at the side

20kg x 12 warm up

47kg x 12 ds 20kg x 6

The pushdown/lat pulldown was taken so went to the fitness side for triceps

pushdowns with v bar

2 warm ups

30kg x 10 2 drops

overhead cable extensions

20kg x 13 rp 8

1 arm reverse pushdown

5kg x 10 rp 5

Although id rather put in some kind of free weight for tricpes this workout gave me no elbow pain and really pumped up the triceps. So maybe oen for the future


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

LEGS today

Got up at 5am to do cardio. Didnt do any yesterday. Lazy **** that I am.Had to type my speech up when I got home so never mind

Squats

warmed up adding a plate each side

180kg x 5 new pb by a good 3 reps and my form was good

140kg x 8 ds 100kg x 15 ouch

leg press 250kg x 30

supersetted

leg ext 60kg x 6 3 drops 10kg each time

lying hammie curls 35kg x 8 rp 2

ss

dumbel sldl 40kg dumbells x9

ham string ext x 14

calf press

160kg x 8 rp2 and 2 drops then streched them in the bottom position Grin

Well happy with this workout and i am pooped


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

people keep buying me and Jan food to wish us well on our big day. So i had a chinese, kep it cleanish and a big curry last night which was my stag night. I dont really drink so by the time i had 3 bottle of cobra felt a bit ****ed.Jans cooking me a lamb stew for tea in the slow cooker.

Had my order arrive from new image supps. Cant recommend them enough they really do what you expect and never let you down


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

congrats Scott,you looking forward to the big day now?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

yes mate the last week should be a nice cruise in , fingers crossed. Staying at mum and dads on the friday so that will be nice. I think dads doing me a steak


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Galtonator said:


> Shoulders traps and triceps
> 
> This week i have still been doing 45 mins cardio every day. Next week i wont be getting up at 5 am as i really need to *have all my energy for the wedding:thumb:*
> 
> ...


I think you meant wedding night! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :thumb:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

I will be happy if im still standing by that point mate lol


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

If you can squat 180kgs for reps you better be standing after a few measly drinks!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

fair point mate. Cant wait to eat all that nice food on the honeymoon


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

this week is abit of and odd one. On one hand i want to get in couple of workouts and feel like im training but not do so much im fooked for the big day.

Tonight i did

reverse grip lat pulldowns

3 warm ups

1 triple drop

1 arm dumbell rows

1 working set 42kg dumbells just till i couldnt do no more

cable curls

2 warm ups

1 triple drop set

hammer curls

1 set rest paused

leg press

2 warm ups

1 all out 20 repper

30 mins cardio

starting at 5kmph at 5% in upped the inclien 1 % ever 10 mins


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)




----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Tonight was an odd one.

Im not trying to beat any records or do anything silly but sometimes the old hardcore head takes over

Incline smiths

3 warm ups

80kg x 7 ds 50kg x 9

inclien machine

ss

flat press machine

1 all out set on each triple drop on the flat press

shoulders

tri set

laterals,front raises and rear delt raises

2 lots

machine shoudler press

2 sets of 12

rope pushdowns 3 sets

overhead cable ext 2 sets

seated hammie curls

2 sets of 20 reps

The did 30 mins incline walk on the treadmill

5kmph and 6 % incline and upping it every once and a while till i got to 12%

Im pretty happy where i am now for the wedding and next years show. Im at 12% bf. I know i wanted 10% but i made some mistakes i think dropping cals to low. ALSO I am pretty strong at the moment and learnt some valueble lessons along the way


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

You've made some great progress mate your back looks much tighter in photo above. Hope the wedding goes well


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

dale_flex said:


> You've made some great progress mate your back looks much tighter in photo above. Hope the wedding goes well


Thanks Dale. That means a lot. Really looking forward to it now. Last day at work today. Fookers didn't even get my a card


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

All back from the honeymoon had the most fantastic time.

Last night was the first time i had touched a weight in a few weeks. Did back ,biceps and triceps. Nothing major. Which was handy as the tiny gym was rammed if i had to get a proper workout in i would not have been able to. In conclusion i will be training at Ringwoods health suit in the week as it has enough weight for me and i can get a good workout in. I will go to the New milton Gym on FRiday for legs as they have a squat rack and plate loaded leg press


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Welcome back!

glad you had a good time


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks mate. Good to back. Eating fruit and veg again. 2 weeks of eating like a normal person worse a bit thin on weeks 2


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

did a light session on Friday chest shoulders and legs. Not worth commenting on really. Since I have been full of cold and cough so great stuff


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

sorry for not updating

This weeks been a bit hectic as i have had to get the car serviced and mot'd a have a new battery fitted. So by the time i have got home from the gym and had some food it's been 8 and i wanted to sit down with the wife.

Training has been good this week. I will do one big training post tommorrow night after legs ;D


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

EVENTUALLY AND UPDATE Grin

Back on a nice clean diet this week really pushing on and eating clean at the weekends as well with a couple of cheats at the weekend but nothing crazy.

Got myself some crystal light drink over the holidays and it's a nice change to what we get in the uk but not that much different from suagr free squash.

Tuesday

Back and calves

chins

3 warm ups

me x 10 rp4

Bent over rows overhand

1 warm up 50kg x 20

90kg x 11 rp 2

deads

3 warm ups

150kg x 8

reverse grip pulldowns

60kg x 15

ss

straight arm pulldowns

20kg x 19

calves

toe press

3 warm ups

130kg x 8 ds 100kg x 6 and partials

seated calves on the smiths machine

120kg x 12 rp 5

30 mins cardio

Wednesday

Chest and biceps

Incline dumbell press

3 warm ups high reps right shoulder aint loving the cold

34kg x 11 ds 24kg x 6 dumbells have a nice sheer grip so im having to wrap on

flat flys

1 warm up

22kg x 12

flat bench

50kg x 14

80kg x 4

incline press machine

50kg x 8 3 drops

incline dumbell curls seated

3 warm ups

14kg x 9 rp 2

ez bar curls

40kg x 8 ds 30kg x 8

rope hammers

20kg x 20 rp 10

30 mins cv

Friday quads and hammies

warm up 5 mins walk and 50 reps on leg press

lying hamstring curls

3 warm ups

25kg x 9 ds 20kg x 2

sldl on smith

2 warm ups

1 set 90kg x 6 reps didn't work wellas couldn't keep it from locking

ez bar sldl

90kg x 12

45 degree leg press

100kg x 20

150kg x 20

200kg x 25

250kg x 25

front squats

90kg x 15

100kg x 10

120kg x 2

leg ext

60kg x 12 ds 45kg x 10 ds 30kg x 10

abs circuit of crunches,leg raises and machine crunches done twice

short on time but cardio was rushing around town to get asthma stuff, money and some milk for the old lady next door about 25 mins worth


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

decent workout mate glad your back. How much weight have you put on over honeymoon period? If any.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Cheers mate I have put on 2 kg over Christmas and the wedding. We walked loads on honeymoon so that helped.Looka bit fatter but id imagine after this month I wont be far off what I was before


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

2x20 min sessions of cardio per day now.

SOMEHOW i have twinged my back a bit. Could have slipped on the snow or when changing a wheel on the wifes car. Its not to bad just need to keep an eye on it and keep it tight and warm


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

I think I will update the journal on a weekly basis. My evenings are a bit short now and I like to spend some time with the wife so Sunday could be my update day


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

AS promised the weekly update

First of all the cold made a comback at the start of the week which was a joy as I thought it was all gone.

SHOULDERS,TRICEPS AND TRAPS

seated dumbell press

3 warm ups

28KG X 9

28KG X 9

supersetted

standing dumbell laterals

8kg x 20

12kg x 8

press behind the neck to top of ears on smiths

40kg x 10

40kg x 9

supersetted

rear laterals

8kgx 20

12kg x 13

cable laterals

5kg x 15

rope pushdowns

10kg x 20

15kg x 20

20kg x 11

lying dumbell extensions

6kg x 20

10kg x 8

cb bench

50kg x 8 rp2

seated dumbell shrugs

24kg x 20

36kg x 11

BACK AND CALVES had some back pain all day pre the workout

narrow grip chins

me x 9

me x7

reverse grip pulldowns

50kg x 9

50kg x 9 2 drops

ez bar reverse grip bor

50kg x 20

70kg x 17

low row

65kg x 7

65kg x 8 1 drop

straight arm pulldowns

20kg x 30

calf press

140kg x 8

140kg x 8

seated calf raise with dumbells on knees

30kg x 30

QUADS AND HAMSTRINGS

45 DEGREE LEG PRESS

50KG X30

150kg x 20

200kg x 20

250kg x 13 rp5 rp 2

smiths machine front squats

50kg x 15

90kg x 11

lunges

30kg x 15

30kg x 12

lying hamstring curls

10kg x 20

20kg x 12

25kg x 9

dumbel sldl

32kg x 20

32kg x 15

leg ext

40kg x 20

40kg x 22

ss

lying hamstring curls

15kg x 20

15kg x 20

CARDIO

20 mins pre breaky and 20 mins on the pm about 7 ish


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Another week another update

CHEST BICEPS AND CALVES

Incline barbell bench

70kg x 8ds 50kg x 5 rp 5

Had a few issue getting the bar racked and unracked due to my short arms

Flat flys

22kg x 12

24kg x 5

flat press machine

50kgx 10 rp 3 rp 3

incline dumbell press

20kg x 12

Think the fourth excercise is a bit of a waste of time as Im done by then

incline dumbell curls

16kg x 9 then 4 alternating

ez bar curls

40kg x 7 ds 30kg x 8

hammers

20kg x 11

18kg x 9

toes presses

150kg x 8 3 drops

seated calf raise on smith

140kg x 2 drops

SHOULDERS TRAPS AND TRICEPS

seated dumbell press

30kg x 9

30kg x 3 ds 20kg x 5 on refelction that second set was a waste of time

supersetted with

seated laterals

10kg x 12

10kg x 5 rp 5

face pulls

15kg x 15

20kg x 12

supersetted with

bent laterls

12kg x 12

14kg x 10

behind the neck press

50kg x 6 ds 40kg x 6 ds 20kg x 3

cable laterals

7.5kg x 9 rp 4

rope pushdowns

10kg x 20

15kg x 20

20kg x 12

cgbp

50kg x 10

60kg x 6

dumbell tri ext lying

10kg x each hand x 12

dumbell shrug

42kg x 12

42kg x 11

Then did some abs

QUADS AND HAMMIES

45DEG leg press

300kg x 15rp 6

front squats on free bar

100kg x 8

100kg x 9

supersetted with

dumbell lunges

15kg x 15 per leg

20kg x 12 per leg

lying hamstring curls

30kg x 9

supersetted

sldl

90kg x 9 rp3

leg ext

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 8 2 drops 30 sec between the 3 sets

lying hamstring curls

20kgx 12

20kg x 12

20kg x 6 2 drops

30 sec between the three sets

Good week felt tired cardio is 20 mins am and pm


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

This weeks was niggle free and felt pretty good all week which makes a change usually have a day or two when im really tired

Th sets listed are working sets. I always warm up and do a couple of warm up sets at 50% max

Reverse grip pulldowns

60kg x 13 rp 2 rp 3

reverse grip ez bar row

110kg x5 to heavy

90kg x 6 rp 5

row machine

50kgx 13 ds 45kg x 5 reall squeezed at the contraction for a good couple of seconds

straight arm pulldowns

20kg x 13

deads

50kg x 12

90kg x12

160kg x 6

calf press

170kg x7 rp 2 then partials till i couldnt move

db seated calf raise

38kg dumbells x 29

CHEST, BICEPS AND ABS

incline press

70kg x 9 ds 50kg x 6

really high incline on this fixed bench so a sqitch to dumbells or smiths could be in order

flat flys

24kg x 8 rp 3

flat press machine

55kg x 12 2 drops

seated 2 arm dumbell curls

18kg x 9 rp2

ez bar curls

40kg x 8 2 drops

rope hammers

15kg x 11 rp5

LEGS

leg press

350kg x 12 rp 5 rp3

fronts

110kg x 8

ss

leg ext

50kg x12

back squats

110kg x 12

ss

leg ext

50kg x 8

step up lunges with dumbells

17.5kg x 12

20kg x 20

Hamstring curls

35kg x 10 rp 2

ss

sldl

100kg x 11 rp3

leg ext

50kg x 12 2 drops

ss

hamstring curls

30kg x 8 2 drops

Got that slight twinge in the right groin again. Looks like I will be training hams first as that seems to stop that twinge

cardio

20mins am and pm


----------

